# Der Skyrim-Sammelthread



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

Heidiho,

da es ja mittlerweile einige Threads zum Thema gibt und auch im Smalltalk-Forum viel über Skyrim in einzelnen Threads diskutiert wird, obwohl es nicht unbedingt hingehört (jaja, ich hab auch OT gespamt, ich geb's ja zu), dacht ich mir, es wird mal Zeit, nen Sammelthread aufzumachen.

Wie kommt ihr mit Skyrim zurecht?
Wie findet ihr das Spiel bis jetzt?
Wie lange habt ihr schon in Himmelsrand verbracht?
Welche "Klasse" habt ihr euch ausgewählt, welches Volk, wie sieht euer Charakter aus?
Und so weiter, und so fort 

Also ich spiel eine Magierin bzw. hab den Magierstein aktiviert und geh ziemlich auf Zerstörung, vorzugsweise Flammen. Vorhin erst ne Ölspur gefunden, die zum Feind lief, die Ölspur angezündet und den Rest hat das Feuerchen für mich erledigt, während ich mich entspannt zurückgelehnt hab 

Da ich mich jedoch gestern der Diebesgilde angeschlossen hab (hat mich einfach gereizt), hat sich mein Schleich- und mein Schlossknacken-Skill drastisch erhöht und ich hab auch schon ein, zwei Talentpünktchen reingesetzt. Nun bin ich quasi ein schleichender Magier, macht sehr viel Spaß =) Eigentlich wäre das ja eher was für Schurken, aber ich will, wie bei fast jedem Rollenspiel, Magier spielen. Falls ich dann nochmal nen Zweit-Char erstelle, dann vermutlich einen schurkischen Khajiit.

Momentan spiel ich übrigens eine Bretonin, das hat sich für mich einfach angeboten, als ich die Beschreibung durchgelesen habe, da ich ja auf Magie gehen wollte. Und da ich die Elfen alle nicht so toll finde, wurde es eben doch eine Menschenfrau.

Mittlerweile hab ich auch mein Häuschen in Weißlauf und das komplett eingerichtet, sieht schnieke aus. In den Städten lauf ich nu immer mit dem Amulett von Mara rum und such jemanden zum ehelichen, hab bis jetzt aber noch niemanden gefunden.

Mit der Hauptstory bin ich erst ganz, ganz am Anfang, vermutlich spoiler ich also nichts, wenn ich sage, dass ich gerade bei der Quest bin, wo ich das Horn von Jurgen Windrufer in meinen Besitz bringen soll. Ich bin immer noch ziemlich geflasht von der Vielfältigkeit des Spiels und mache eine Nebenquest nach der anderen oder laufe einfach nur durch Städte und unterhalte mich mit den Leuten. Dabei hab ich immer noch nicht alle Städte gesehen, finde es aber ziemlich praktisch, von Einsamkeit aus die Kutsche nehmen zu können.

So.. Ich hoffe mal, hier einiges zu lesen


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2011)

/Sticky


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

Schöne Idee mit dem Thread!

Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:

Bisher komme ich mit dem Spiel richtig gut zurecht. Anfangs hatte man mal hier und mal da ein Problemchen, Stichwort: Huhn abmurksen und dann das ganze Dorf Aggro zu ziehen. ^^
Gibts ingame eine Stundenanzeige wielange man schon gespielt hat? Könnte ich jetzt nämlich nicht spontan beantworten.

Was mich manchmal etwas nervt sind ewig lange Dialoge, auf die man sich aber einlassen muss/sollte, weil sonst viel Atmo verloren geht. Manchmal ist es dann aber, wenns etwas schneller gehen soll, schon nervig.
Ansonsten ist es aber eine super Atmosphäre, gerade auch durch diese Dialoge und das interagieren in Städten, weil es nicht so super langweilig gemacht ist wie z.B. in WoW. Es steckt schon mehr lebendigkeit drin, z.B. durch den Tageszeitwechsel und die Positionswechsel von Charakteren...
Das gefällt mir echt gut, manchmal kommts mir vor wie ein interaktiver Film oder ein Buch indem ich selbst mitspielen kann. Die Grafik ist natürlich super, darüber brauchen wir wohl nicht diskutieren.

Momentan spiele ich mit einem 2-Hand Kaiserlichen mit schwerer Rüstung. Bin jetzt auf Level 11 und hab noch jede Menge vor mir... bisher einen Drachen getötet. 
Was mir auch positiv auffällt ist die lebendige Umgebung. Überall muss man aufpassen, ob nicht ein Dieb oder wilde Tiere aus dem Busch springen und einen angreifen... überall gibt es spontan neue Gegner, neue Dörfer, Städte, Festungen und Co. zu entdecken. Das motiviert schon sehr. 

Für ein kurzes Spielchen ist Skyrim aber eben nicht so sehr geeignet, weil halt öfter Dialoge auftauchen, die länger sind, als man vorher dachte. Und wenn man nicht alles wegdrücken möchte, dauert es seine Zeit.
Da setz ich mich lieber einmal hin und spiele 2-3 Stunden am Stück als dass ich nur ein paar Minuten spiele. Das hat oft gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## schneemaus (17. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> /Sticky



 Mein Thread ist ein Sticky-Thread!!!!!!!  Hähähäähähähähähähähähähä 

Und das mit dem Aggro ziehen ging mir ähnlich, nur, dass es bei mir ne Kuh war, wo ich mir dachte "Hm, Rindfleisch kann ich zum Kochen nehmen und krieg vielleicht noch die Haut, um draus Leder zu machen"... Einmal die Kuh angehauen, paff, Kopfgeld ^^

Dass man sich Zeit nehmen muss zum Spielen, kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn man nicht gerade in einer Höhle ist und da alles niederschnetzelt, abspeichert und später weiterspielt, sollte man sich definitiv mehr Zeit nehmen als eine halbe Stunde. Aber gerade das find ich an Skyrim so genial, diese riesige Story, lebendige NPCs (außer den Wachen hat ja wirklich jeder einen Namen, den ich bis jetzt getroffen hab, und die meisten erzählen mir auch viel), die auch recht spannenden Dialoge, in denen man teilweise viel erfährt, und so weiter. Ich bin eben ein unheimlicher Story-Mensch, weswegen ich Skyrim auch auf pipileicht spiele, weil die Kämpfe nur eine nette Abwechslung für mich sind, um die Story voranzutreiben.

Was mir übrigens gestern passiert ist und mir gerade wieder einfiel: Ich bin nach Rifton gereist, stehe vorm Tor, der (Achtung, kleiner Mini-Spoiler voraus!) Wachmann will mich bestechen, ich will mit ihm reden, auf einmal bricht der Dialog ab, die Wachen ziehen ihre Waffen und rennen ein paar Meter weg. Ich hab erstmal die Stirn gerunzelt, weil ich mich gefragt habe, warum zum Teufel die mich nun angreifen, haben sie aber nicht. Sprech den einen Wachmann an, der geht daraufhin zwei Schritte weiter, spannt seinen Bogen wieder und blickt (zum ersten Mal, wohlgemerkt) Richtung Himmel. In dem Moment hab ich auch ein Drachenkeifen gehört, such den wie blöde am Himmel, ist aber nicht zu sehen, weil es gewittert hat und somit sehr stark bewölkt war. Tjoah, keine Minute später haben die Wachen sich wieder an ihre Posten gestellt und ich konnte sie auch ansprechen - lustige Sache war das 

Übrigens finde ich es toll, ZAM, dass Skyrim nen eigenen Bereich bekommen hat


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2011)

Ich werd mich hier nur raushalten, bis ich glaube "durch" zu sein *g*


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2011)

So langsam entwickelt sich bei mir auch eine Art Hassliebe für Skyrim. Da möchte man ganz seelenruhig den Bettler in einem entlegenen Dörfchen für die bruderschaft töten, und auf dem Weg dahin findet man so viele andere interessante Orte, dass man nie da ankommt, wo man eigentlich hin wollte *grml* ^^.
Ist aber auch jedesmal so, ich geh in Richting Questpunkt, und auf dem Kompass taucht ein Drachengrab, oder ein Höhle oder oder oder auf, wie hat sich Bethesda vorgestellt jemals sein Ziel zu erreichen?^^

edit. achja ich spiele eine art Battlemage. Sprich schwere Rüstung mit Einhandwaffe und Zauber nach Wahl in der anderen Hand. Hierbei muss ich einen Makel anmerken: Das Skillsystem mag zwar wirklich reichlig möglichkeit bieten sich zu entfalten, aber über die ersten 2 Talente kommt man nicht hinaus wenn man sich nicht ganz stupide wirklich nur auf einen Pfad verlässt. Sprich nur Einhandkampf oder nur Zauber. Sonst fehlen einen die Skilllevel zu weiterskillen. Wird aber dadurch ausgeglichen das die späteren Talente irgendwie nicht attraktiv auf mich wirken


----------



## Makanko (17. November 2011)

Habe auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad Adept mit einem Bogenschützen angefangen, bis Lvl 26 gekommen dann wurde es mir zu Anspruchslos nachdem ich meine Schützenfertigkeiten gut geskillt hatte.
Hab nun neu angefangen mit einem Magier auf Meister, bin jetzt Lvl 17 und es könnte noch bissel schwerer sein. Aber das Spiel ist ansonsten natürlich grandios. So rießig und dabei nur 5GB? LOL Oo




tear_jerker schrieb:


> edit. achja ich spiele eine art Battlemage. Sprich schwere Rüstung mit Einhandwaffe und Zauber nach Wahl in der anderen Hand. Hierbei muss ich einen Makel anmerken: Das Skillsystem mag zwar wirklich reichlig möglichkeit bieten sich zu entfalten, aber über die ersten 2 Talente kommt man nicht hinaus wenn man sich nicht ganz stupide wirklich nur auf einen Pfad verlässt. Sprich nur Einhandkampf oder nur Zauber. Sonst fehlen einen die Skilllevel zu weiterskillen. Wird aber dadurch ausgeglichen das die späteren Talente irgendwie nicht attraktiv auf mich wirken



Hmm, hab auch nen "Battlemage", aber ohne Rüstung sondern nur mit Robe für den maximalen Manareg. Ist geskillt auf Veränderung/Wiederherstellung/Beschwörung +  Einhandwaffen für den Nahkampf und ich komme mit den Talentpunkten locker klar um sinnvoll zu skillen. Muss sogar teils warten und die Punkte aufsparen bis meine Stufe mit der Fertigkeit hoch genug ist.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. November 2011)

Hab Steam zufolge bereits 42 Stunden Skyrim seit Release gespielt (wovon 24 übrigen in den ersten drei Tagen war btw.)
Mir gefällt Skyrim ziemlich gut. Das einzige was mich ein bisschen stört ist das die Drachen zu einfach sind :/ Wie kann es sein das ich einen Drachen problemlos solo umlegen kann mich aber ein Eistroll in 2. Schlägen umnietet? Drachen können anscheinend nichts außer ein bisschen mehr Schaden als die meisten anderen Gegner zu verkraften :/

Nun zu meinem Charakter.

So sieht er aus (ACHTUNG: Wenn ihr nicht gespoilert werden wollte wie bestimmte Rüstungen etc. aussehen, solltet ihr ihn euch nicht anschauen!) 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu seinen Hobbies gehören u.A. Drachen auf den Kopf zu steigen...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





...und sich die wunderschönen Landschaften anzusehen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem "betrinkt" er sich noch gerne...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...nur leider weiß selbst ich nicht mit welchen Flüßigkeiten....

Er ist ein Nord-Krieger den ich eigentlich als purer Nahkämpfer mit Schwert & Schild spielen wollte, was ich jedoch aufgeben musste weil es sehr ungünstig ist wenn ein Drache einfach nicht landen will und ich ihn so nicht töten kann...
Er hat ein Haus in Weißlauf und lebt dort mit seiner Frau und seinem Huscarl (welche eig. seine Frau werden sollte weil ich es seltsam fand mit zwei Frauen zusammen zu wohnen. Die wollte aber nicht also wayne.). Ich versuch übrigen gerade ne komplette Ebenerzrüstung zu kriegen. Hab zumindestens schon die Handschuhe.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. November 2011)

Makanko schrieb:


> Hmm, hab auch nen "Battlemage", aber ohne Rüstung sondern nur mit Robe für den maximalen Manareg. Ist geskillt auf Veränderung/Wiederherstellung/Beschwörung +  Einhandwaffen für den Nahkampf und ich komme mit den Talentpunkten locker klar um sinnvoll zu skillen. Muss sogar teils warten und die Punkte aufsparen bis meine Stufe mit der Fertigkeit hoch genug ist.



ja das mein ich ja man muss ziemlich lange warten bis man die anforderung für die nächste investition trifft, da man 2 sachen skillt. einhand und zauber. würden man nur eins von beiden nehmen ginge das eine deutlich schneller hoch und man müste so gut wie garnicht warten.
die manareg hab ich auch, aber halt auf schwerer rüstung. wozu gibts schließlich den arkanenverzauberer


----------



## tonygt (17. November 2011)

Stelle ich auch mal meinen Char in Skyrim vor. 
Ich spiele eine Waldelfe als Assasine, 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mal Meuchel ich alle mit Bogen oder Zwei Dolchen


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und mal komm ich mit brachialer Naturgewalt 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und von den Skillpunkten hatte ich nie Problem war zwar stellenweise unmöglich in einen offenen Kampf zu gehen da man mit 2 Einhandwaffen nicht genug Schaden macht und mit Leicher Rüstung nicht genug aushält inzwischen gehts aber

Muss sagen das ich bis jetzt schon sehr viel Spaß in Skyrim hatte vor allem da man fast bei jedem Quest gezwungen wird durch die Welt zu Reiten und somit viele neue Quests oder Orte aussenrum entdeckt, sowas hat mir bei Oblivion z.b. gefehlt, ich bin einfach nur die ganze Zeit per schnell Reise funktion zu den Quest ORten und hab fast nie was von den Außenbezirken mitbekommen.

Wobei es doch sehr Stimmig bzw. Stimmungsvoll ist gibt es immer wieder Momente, wo mir die Lust weiterzuspielen vergeht weil, der Ultimative Boss z.b. bei den Gefährten so einfach zu besiegen ist, während der Boss von den Silbeklingen dagegen aber viel schwerer ist zumindest kams mir so vor, was ich sehr Schade finde.


----------



## Makanko (18. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> die manareg hab ich auch, aber halt auf schwerer rüstung. wozu gibts schließlich den arkanenverzauberer



Aber doch nicht das Maximum oder? Wenn ich das versuche dann komme ich nichtmal annährend an die Originalwerte heran, würde die Roben doch auch überflüssig machen.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

So also ich hab Skyrim erst 18 Stunden gespielt, bei Steam kann man das ja nachlesen...

Wobei mir das sogar recht viel vorkommt. Betrifft auch nicht meinen aktuellen Charakter, den hab ich nicht die volle Zeit gespielt.
Hier mal 2 Bilder von ihm:

edit: Achso und er hat ein Zwergenzweihandschwert, Zwergenrüstung und Nordbogen.... spiele als Zweihandschlachter. ^^
Magie nutze ich eigtl nur zum heilen oder so.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volun (18. November 2011)

Habe noch nicht wirklich viel spielen können. Bin aktuell kurz vor Stufe 5 und habe ca. 5 Std. in Himmelsrand verbracht.

+ grandiose Spielewelt
+ dichte Atmosphäre trotz weitläufiger Welt
+ bislang sehr schöne Nebenquests
+ individuelle Ausrichtung seines Charakters
+ Grafik (PS3) seeeehr schön (fast schon kitschig)

- teilweise sind die Kämpfe sehr unübersichtlich, dass man auch hier und da mal seinem Mate einen überbrät 
- schöne Weltkarte, die aber doch recht unübersichtlich ist.
- nicht Einsteigerfreundlich
- unübersichtliches Inventar
- Charakterübersicht quasi nicht vorhanden
- die Bücher welche sind hier und da in Himmelsrand finden sind teilweise zu lang geschrieben, so dass das durchlesen viel Zeit verschlingt
- teilweise Clippingfehler

Sind zwar mehr negative Punkte aufgezählt, aber die sind ausnahmslos nicht wirklich gewichtig, so dass man hier eine uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung geben kann.


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2011)

Dass das Spiel nicht einsteigerfreundlich ist finde ich nicht. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderem Spiel in letzter Zeit wird halt auch der Einsteiger nicht fuer komplett hirntot gehalten - was ja auch gut ist.

Was ich gut (zusaetzlich zu vielen hier schon genannten Sachen) finde ist, dass alles direkt in der Welt stattfindet und auf Cutscenes und nervige Quicktime-Event-Scheisse verzichtet wurde.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

Also ich bin ja im Solo RPG Sektor auch ein Einsteiger, würde mich jedenfalls so bezeichnen. 
Und ich hatte keine Probleme direkt in den Spielablauf reinzufinden. Es wird einem auch jeder Handgriff am Anfang erklärt.

Das Inventar bzw. Das Menü generell finde ich allerdings auch etwas unübersichtlich. Besonders bei vielen Gegenständen hat man ausschließlich alphabetische Sortierung und das wars dann.
Ist manchmal etwas unkomfortabel.


----------



## TrollJumper (18. November 2011)

Am schlimmsten isses wenn du deinen ganzen Kram in eine Truhe packst. 
Ich hab z.B in meiner Truhe in Weißlauf so viel mist drin liegen und es ist irgendwie total komisch sortiert....

Aber ansonsten find ich das Inventar gut gemacht. Ist eben ganz einfach gehalten.


----------



## floppydrive (18. November 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten isses wenn du deinen ganzen Kram in eine Truhe packst.
> Ich hab z.B in meiner Truhe in Weißlauf so viel mist drin liegen und es ist irgendwie total komisch sortiert....
> 
> Aber ansonsten find ich das Inventar gut gemacht. Ist eben ganz einfach gehalten.



Das Inventar soll gut sein das ich nicht lache, nur mal so zum Thema




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrollJumper (18. November 2011)

Gottseidank gibts nur eine Ansicht für eine Sache.


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das Inventar soll gut sein das ich nicht lache, nur mal so zum Thema



Ich bin auch nicht wirklich glücklich mit dem Inventar - es ist halt einfach von der Konsole übernommen.
Was der Ersteller deiner Grafik aber offensichtlich vergessen hat, ist dass man sich für manche Rätsel Gegenstände näher ansehen muss. Eine Ansicht des Gegenstands in groß (wie auch immer die ausehen mag) ist also notwenig und nicht nur reine Platzverschwendung.


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

Naja hatte am Anfang auch gar nicht gewusst dass man da noch runterscrollen konnte... das winzige Dreieck was das andeutet hab ich einfach übersehen.
Von daher kann ich das schon gut verstehen, das sich da viele Leute aufregen. ^^

Andererseits hat das Menüdesign auch einen ganz eigenen Flair, die spartanische und zugleich (dank der Schrift) fantastisch-historisch anmutende Aufmachung gibt dem Ganzen schon eine schöne Atmosphäre.
Aber bei mehr als 4 oder 5 Gegenständen wirds halt echt unübersichtlich. Mit ein bißchen scrollen gehts dann aber auch.


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

stammt der drachengeborene wirklich von einer jungfrau ab die es mit dem drache trieb ?


----------



## Ogil (18. November 2011)

Wenn man von Platzverschwendung beim Inventar schreibt darf man halt nicht vergessen, dass das Ganze von der Konsole kommt und das Ganze dort fuer jeden erkennbar sein muss. Wer nen dicken Flatscreen hat der mag sich auch denken "Platzverschwendung" - aber wer z.B. noch auf nem eher kleinen Roehren-TV zockt (soll es ja geben) muss halt auch in der Lage sein zu erkennen was er da grad sieht. In der Vergangenheit gab es schliesslich auch Konsolenspiele bei denen genau das unmoeglich war und z.B. die Schrift so klein wurde, dass man sie auch einem solchen TV nicht mehr erkennen konnte. Der Unterschied ist halt auch, dass man eher weiter weg sitzt (1.5-2m sind sicher nicht untypisch) waehrend man den PC-Monitor meist auf Armlaenge vor sich hat.

Ich persoenlich finde das Inventar nicht schlecht - allerdings auch nicht ideal. Manche Sachen (wie z.B. Listen nicht erst auf Bildmitte anfangen und dann scrollen muessen) koennten schon anders sein. Ein Inventar wie das von Morrowind moechte ich aber auch nicht haben.


----------



## floppydrive (18. November 2011)

Man kann auch auf der Konsole und dem PC ein gutes Inventar designen und es nicht nur auf Konsole anpassen und den PC komplett vernachlässigen


----------



## Tikume (18. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich - es ist nicht toll aber auch nicht so dass es mich übermäßig nervt, auch wenn ich mich an die Konsolen-Denke erstmal gewöhnen musste.

Was mich mehr genervt hat war die Befreiungsaktion von Eggbert (Esbern heisst er wohl). Erstmal macht er die Tür nicht auf (mir ist klar dass man da durchaus ne Weile warten muss aber ich musste komplett aus den Dungi raus und wieder rein um zu sehen dass sie auf war), dann braucht er gefühlte 10 Minuten seinen Kram zu packen und muss sich beim Weg raus über wirklich jede Leiche beugen.


----------



## Mauricius (18. November 2011)

Das Inventar und die Favoriten stören mich auch etwas an Skyrim. Da es mir schon recht oft passiert ist das ich angelegte Items einfach an einen Händler verkauft habe (zum Glück gibt es Savegames), würde ich mich freuen, wenn Bethesda eine extra Kategorie dafür hinzufügen würde - alternativ nachfragen, ob man das angelegte Item wirklich verkaufen möchte. Ebenso sind die Favoriten etwas zu "einfach" gehalten, auch hier wäre etwas mehr Ordnung (Kategorien wie z.B. Waffen, Schriftrollen, Zauber etc.) für das Chaos angebracht.

Mal abwarten, mit etwas Glück unterstützt ja vielleicht das Creation Kit die Anpassung des Interfaces - Daumen drücken.


----------



## Grushdak (18. November 2011)

Hmmm,

noch habe ich Skyrim nicht gekauft.
Nur wenn ich das Inventar da oben sehe - erinnert mich das ehlich gesagt an den Beginn von Oblivion.
Da passte auch nix in Schrift, Übersetzung und Fensteraufteilung etc.
Da half ich jemand Anderem bei einer größeren Mod, die das Ganze erst angenehmer spielbar machen sollte.
Kurz danach gab es mehrere Fan-Anpassungen.

Ich denke, genauso wird es auch schon bald bei TES V sein.


----------



## floppydrive (18. November 2011)

Du kannst eigentlich vergessen das ganze Layout von Skyrim mit der Maus zu steuern, wie oft ich schon in Dialogen auf die falschen Texte geklickt habe weil die Steuerung einfach nur ordentlich funktioniert weiß ich wirklich nicht, man kann nur auf eine Mod hoffen.


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

kurze Frage, wie rotiere ich die Items im inventar?

und wie schwenke ich die Kamera für ne vorn ansicht meines chars?


----------



## tear_jerker (19. November 2011)

bleib einfach für ne weile stehen ohne was zu machen. die kamera macht dann nee rundfahrt um deinen char


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Zumindest auf dem PC, kannst du auch schlichtweg stehen bleiben und dann nur die Kamera schwenken...


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

jo danke, hab das inzwischen auch rausgefunden xD, waffen wegstecken und dan gehts

aber wie ich items im inventar drehen kann um mir eventuelle symbole drauf anzuschauen weis ich immernoch nicht.

PS: hatt der Elf in der ersten stadt ne weitere bedeutung?

hab dem 2k Gold bezahlt damit er mich ausbildet.. und dann gibt der sack mir nur 25g für die Briefquest "bla bla mein ganzes Erspaartes"... hab ihn danach aus der Stadt gelockt und ermordet... ausgeraubt (yay 500 hatte der noch dabei!) und die Leiche in den Fluss gezogen.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> aber wie ich items im inventar drehen kann um mir eventuelle symbole drauf anzuschauen weis ich immernoch nicht.


Linke Maustaste drücken, gedrückt halten, bewegen


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

klapt nicht, und das ausrüsten ist auch komisch, mit rechter maustaste rüstet er das in die linke hand um und die linke maustaste bewirkt nix.

also über die faforieten,


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2011)

Linke Maus rüstet Rechte Hand aus, Rechte Maus rüstet linke Hand aus.
Zweihänder und Pfeile sind natürlich ein anderes Thema.

Sieht mir nach nem Mausproblem aus


----------



## TheGui (19. November 2011)

drehen kann ich immer noch nix..

btw, meinen ersten riesen angegriffen... fliegen gelernt >-<


----------



## schneemaus (19. November 2011)

Soooo, nun hab ich zwei Random-Drachenkämpfe hinter mir. Also, eigentlich drei.

War irgendwo (ja.. in irgend nem Kaff - fragt mich nicht wo!), dort in der Kneipe, bin aus Versehen (!) nochmal raus, will grade wieder rein, da hör ich neben mir ne Wache schreien "EIN DRACHEEEEE!!!!!!!einself", ich den also mal mit den Wachen umgenatzt.

Zweites, auch lustiges Ding: Ich wollte Windhelm schnell entdecken, bevor ich weiterziehe, dahin, wo ich eben für meine Quest hin musste (Diebesgilde, mehr sag ich mal aus Spoilergründen nicht), rein in die Stadt, rumgedreht, raus, will grad auf mein Pferd steigen, da hör ich's über mir. Die Wachen waren derbe unnütz, aber die ganzen Pferde aus dem Stall haben alle mitgeholfen, den Drachen umzunatzen. Ja, Pferde sind halt doch die besseren Menschen.

Der dritte Kampf war dann für mich auch zufällig, aber eigentlich auch logisch. War auf dem Weg zum Questziel, bin dabei über nen Berg geritten, hab mich noch gewundert, was das Drachensymbol auf meiner "Kompassleiste" oben soll, entdecke diesen Ort (ich verrat euch nix, dürft ihr schön selbst entdecken  ) und Zack, hatte ich nen Drachen am Bretoninnen-Popöchen. Allerdings mal etwas abwechslungsreich, denn der hat kein Feuer gespuckt, sondern Eis.

Also bei mir sind die Drachenkämpfe also mehr aus Versehen entstanden als dass ich wirklich durch die Landschaft reite und auf einmal nen Drachen sehe, mit dem ich kämpfen kann. War das bei euch auch so?


Und zum Schluss noch ein Spoiler - nicht lesen, wenn ihr die Diebesgilden-Questreihe noch nicht gemacht habt und euch die auch nicht spoilern lassen wollt!



Spoiler



Ich fand dieses Zwergen-Falmer-Kabuff, in dem Mercer die Augen der Falmer geholt hat und wo ich ihn dann umgenatzt hab, ja mal derbst nervig. Abgesehen von den Zwergenkonstrukten am Anfang, wo ich gegen 4 auf einmal kämpfen sollte und außer wegrennen, Gesundheit reggen und wieder hinrennen keine Chance hatte, waren meine zwei ach so tollen Begleiter eigentlich ein Witz. Ich höre Karliah noch in meinen Ohren: "Oh, ein Zwergen-Zenturio, wir können uns auch vorbeischleichen!" Wollte ich - bis ich hinter mir Geräusche gehört habe. Ich war immer noch vollkommen im Schleichmodus, wurde also nicht entdeckt, die anderen beiden Idioten aber schon. Danach hab ich das mit dem Schleichen lieber gelassen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Bei mir sind die Kämpfe in der Regel eingentlich beabsichtigt, versuch ja Drachenseelen usw. zu bekommen.
Ein paar mal hat der Drache zwar mich zuerst angegriffen, aber in der Regel versuch ich gegen die zu Kämpfen.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele ich getötet habe (schätze so um die 10-15), aber ein Drache ist mir im Kopf geblieben.

Weiß grad nicht wo es war (meine ich ritt grade aus Dämmerstern hinaus) aber während ich auf meinem Pferd saß und an nichts böses gedacht habe, fliegt plötzlich, aus dem nichts, ein Meter neben mir ein Drache vorbei. Ich dachte mir nur so "WTF?! WO kam der denn her???". War ganz lustig...schade nur das die meisten Drachen so einfach sind D:


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Bei mir greifen lustigerweise die Drachen meistens nicht an, fliegen über mir herum und drehen dann ab oder greifen Bären und sowas an und ich krieg sie natürlich auch weder mit eventuellen Zaubern noch mit Pfeilen nicht...

Aber ansonsten höre ich sie meistens lange bevor ich sie sehe durch ihren Schrei und das Flügelschlagen ^^




Bisher hab ich mir auch noch kein Pferd gekauft, ich mein... ich gehe gerne viele Umwege um Orte zu entdecken und was passiert dann mit dem Pferd? Was macht mein Huscarl? ^^


----------



## Konov (19. November 2011)

Bin jetzt Level 13 und habe bisher nur einen einzigen Drachen erledigt, der bei dem Turm für die Quest... Random Drachen hab ich noch keine gesehen.



TheGui schrieb:


> klapt nicht, und das ausrüsten ist auch komisch, mit rechter maustaste rüstet er das in die linke hand um und die linke maustaste bewirkt nix.
> 
> also über die faforieten,



Du musst im Menü erst auf das Item gehen, also anklicken den Namen, und dann das Mausrad drehen um reinzuzoomen. Erst dann kannst du das Item genauer angucken und drehen.



Selor schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich mir auch noch kein Pferd gekauft, ich mein... ich gehe gerne viele Umwege um Orte zu entdecken und was passiert dann mit dem Pferd? Was macht mein Huscarl? ^^



Du kannst teilweise auch Pferde nutzen, die irgendwo rumstehen. Ob sich das Pferd lohnt, ist so eine Sache... gerade wenn man durch ein Gebiet reitet, wo viele Feinde sind, bietet sich der Fußmarsch eher an, weil man ständig absteigen muss.
Außerdem rennt das Pferd bei gefährlichen Angriffen einfach weg und bleibt dann einige Meter entfernt stehen.

Wenn du irgendwo in der Pampa absteigst, bleibt das Pferd solange da stehen, bis du wieder in der Nähe eines Stalls bist. Also die Erfahrung hab ich gemacht. 
Beispiel: Ich reite zu einem Dungeon, lasse das pferd draußen stehen, schließe den Dungeon ab. Danach komme ich irgendwo in der Pampa wieder heraus, aber nicht dort, wo mein Pferd steht. Dann benutze ich die Schnellreise Funktion zur nächsten Stadt und mein Pferd steht wieder dort im Stall... ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (19. November 2011)

ich hatte letztens mal auf meiner karte rumgeschaut was ich schon alles abgeschlossen hatte, und mir fiel dabei auf das ein drachengrab(oder was auch immer die drachenköppe darstellen) nicht abgeschlossen hatte, obwohl ich dort ja schon das wort bekommen habe. im zuge einer quest musste ich dort die energiequellen entdecken und holte ein drachenwort dabei ab. beim erneuten zurückkehren um zu guckenw as da war, saß dort eind rache. nach erledigen kontne ich ein zweites machtwort holen und plötzlich stieg sone ober zaubermumie aus nem sarg. der war deutlich schwerer als der drache, hinterließ dann aber auch eine maske mit 20% auf schießen, schleichen und glaube redekunst. mumie wie maske heißen glaub kronas


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Ich hab auch schon zwei von diesen Teilen (ich glaube die heißen Drachenpriester) getötet. Hießen Krosis und Volsung. Bei der Wand von Krosis gab es sogar direkt alle drei Wörter des Schreis^^

Übrigens: die Drachenplattenrüstung sieht schon extrem cool aus. Ich glaub ich werd die anbehalten auch wenn die daedrische Rüstung besser ist



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2011)

Was passiert eigentlich mit meinem Pferd wenn ich das stehen lasse? Bleibt das dann genau dort oder habe ich dann noch irgendwie Zugriff darauf?
Ich werde jetzt wohl mal suchen müssen wo ich meine Bude kaufen kann damit ich mein Zeug irgendwo lagern kann.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Häuser gibt es auf jeden Fall in Einsamkeit und Weißlauf, wobei ersteres verdammt teuer ist ^^"

Ich hab mir das Brisenheim in Weißlauf gekauft, schickes kleines Ding, direkt neben der Schmiede was mir doch sehr passt.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. November 2011)

Yo hab jetzt erstmal alle meine Bücher an die Huscarl abgegeben, gott ist das viel Gewicht - ich glaube in Weißlauf werde ich mich später nichtmehr soviel aufhalten daher werde ich mir dort keine Immobilie kaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Njo, ich bin da sehr oft... ist halt schön in der Mitte und ich komme immer wieder mal dran vorbei...




Hat eigentlich sonst einer ein solch extremes Problem damit sich für eine Seite zu entscheiden?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Meinst du kaiserliche Armee oder Sturmmäntel?
Ich persönlich bin momentan eher der Armee zugeneigt, einfach weil Ulfric ,seitdem ich in Windhelm gehört habe, das er die Nords über alle anderen Rassen stellt, irgendwie ein kleines bisschen an Hitler erinnert :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Naja die Elfen sind nicht besser als de-facto Herrscher des Kaiserreiches... sie stellen auch die Mer über die Menschlichen Rassen... und von den Thalmor will ich garnicht erst anfangen...


Irgendwie ist es also die Wahl zwischen einem Fanatischen, rassistischen, Macht-Gierigen Irren... oder einer Marionette des Aldmeri-Bundes die ihrerseits vielleicht weniger fanatisch aber genauso rassistisch und Machtversessen sind wie ihr Gegenpart...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Ja, aber den König zu töten und somit einen Bürgerkrieg zu entfachen hilft da nicht wirklich :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. November 2011)

Das ist eben auch das Problem... ein freies Himmelsrand wäre zwar schön und erstrebenswert (wenn ich es recht bedenke ist das Kaiserreich eh mit dem Aldmeri-Bund und dem großen Krieg stark geschwächt und würde nur noch aus den Provinzen Schwarzmarsch, Cyrodiil, Morrowind, Hochfels und Hammerfell bestehen... Summerset und Valenwald sind ja der Aldmeri-Bund und ich mein sie hätten Elsweyr im Krieg recht schnell erobert) aber eben auch sehr kurzweilig, weil eigentlich sofort die Elfen einmarschieren würden...

Andererseits kann es auch sein, dass mit der Rückkehr der Drachen und des Drachengeborenen etwas in Gang gesetzt wird, was die Restauration des Kaiserreiches zur Folge haben kann, gut das ist dann wahrscheinlich nur mein blutendes kaiserliches Herz welches sich an jede Hoffnung klammert...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. November 2011)

Das ist das Problem. Ein eigenständiges Himmelsrand würde nie lang bestehen können. Momentan zumindestens. Gerade nach einem Bürgerkrieg wo es viele Verluste gibt und die militärische Stärke ohnehin reduziert ist, was bedeuten würde, das Himmelsrand im Falle eines Angriffes der Elfen (welcher zweifellos passieren würde. Ich meine, warum würden sie einfach tatenlos zusehen wie sich Himmelsrand quasi von ihrer Herrschaft löst) sogut wie hilflos ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Hab mich ziemlich spontan für die Sturmmäntel entschieden weil ich zu Beginn auch gleich die Kaiserlichen gesehen hab, die Gefangene eskortiert haben.
Die hab ich dann kurzerhand hinterrücks abgemurkst. Damit war meine Entscheidung eigentlich schon gefällt 

Zum Thema Pferd, das hatten wir schon auf der ersten Seite des Threads wenn ich mich nicht irre: Das Pferd steht immer wieder am nächstgelegenen Stall oder dort, wo du es stehen lässt, je nachdem wo du näher dran bist.

Und in Weißlauf hab ich mir auch schon das Haus für 5000 Gold gekauft mit Kompletteinrichtung. Da ist jede Menge Platz für Bücher und mehrere große Truhen, so konnte ich erstmal alles schön reinpacken und hab keine Platzprobleme.
Das Haus ist auch ziemlich zentral gelegen, finde das eigentlich sehr praktisch.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Gnarf, was für ein Questsystem in Winterfeste.

Der Jarl gibt mir den Auftrag den Helm von Winterfeste zu beschaffen. Mach ich, bringe den Helm zurück und frage nach weiterer Arbeit. Er gibt mir denselben Auftrag noch einmal, nur diesmal liegt der Helm in einer anderen Höhle. Und nun passiert das zum dritten Mal. -.-


----------



## Tikume (20. November 2011)

Ich glaube Du bist auf einen Teil der unendlichen zufallsgenerierten Quests gestossen.
Gibt sicher die leute die sowas 40 Stunden machen und sich freuen dass die Questreihe so umfangreich ist


----------



## Deathstyle (20. November 2011)

Ich bin gerade nach Einsamkeit (nicht weil ich da hin musste, sondern einfach so) und muss leider feststellen das da einige Schnitzer in der Synchro bzw. in den Quests liegen. Beim Händler hat das grsprochene nicht auf den untertitel gepasst (sinngemäß ging es auch um zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dinge) und dann habe ich mit ein paar Aufgaben angefangen und sehe leider das ich Antwort- und Fragemöglichkeiten habe die sich mir nicht erschließen. Mein Charakter hat wohl in der Stadt schon Dinge gesehen und mit Leuten geredet bevor ich Skyrim installiert habe - sehr unschön. Naja ich geh jetzt woanders hin und hoffe auf spontane Selbstheilung.

Ich versuchs wohl mal in Winterfeste (?) bei der Magiergilde, nachdem der Duellkampf gegen den Gefährten ja leider nicht mit Magie zu gewinnen ist muss ich mir neue Auftraggeber suchen.


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du bist auf einen Teil der unendlichen zufallsgenerierten Quests gestossen.
> Gibt sicher die leute die sowas 40 Stunden machen und sich freuen dass die Questreihe so umfangreich ist



So früh schon? Hm, das wäre echt dämlich. Gut, gibt jedesmal etwas Gold, aber dennoch: Da hat die Atmosphäre doch kurz etwas nachgelassen, weil die Quest gleich dreimal nacheinander aufgetaucht ist. Vielleicht auch nur ein Bug, ansonsten wäre das echt nicht so doll. 

Btw: Das Schlösser Knacken ist manchmal echt nervig. Vor allem, wenn mal ganz kurz die Maus wegrutscht...


----------



## Loratus (21. November 2011)

Gutem Morgen an alle Skyrim Fans & Zocker.

Ich will mir demnächst auch Skyrim besorgen, schwanke aber noch zw. Pc & XBOX 360 Version, und wollte daher ma nachfragen:
Gibt es irgendwelche Vorteile/Nachteile zwischen den 2 Versionene? (z.B. Steuerung, Bugs,...)
Kann PC Grafik mit der XBOX Version mithalten? (WoW läuft bei mir mit guter Grafikeinstellung selbst zu Stoßzeiten ruckelfrei, so als kleiner Vergleich).

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> So früh schon? Hm, das wäre echt dämlich. Gut, gibt jedesmal etwas Gold, aber dennoch: Da hat die Atmosphäre doch kurz etwas nachgelassen, weil die Quest gleich dreimal nacheinander aufgetaucht ist. Vielleicht auch nur ein Bug, ansonsten wäre das echt nicht so doll.
> 
> Btw: Das Schlösser Knacken ist manchmal echt nervig. Vor allem, wenn mal ganz kurz die Maus wegrutscht...



Also ich find das Schlösserknacken toll. Eventuell ist deswegen mein Skill bei knapp 50 und ich bin so gut wie Meisterin der Diebesgilde, wer weiß 

Ich hab mich auch noch nicht für eine der beiden Seiten entschieden. Wie schon erwähnt hab ich erstmal die Questreihe für die Diebesgilde gemacht, muss nun nur noch ein bisschen Kleinkram erledigen.

Danach werd ich erstmal für die Magiergilde weiterquesten, die hab ich, warum auch immer, ziemlich vernachlässigt. In Einsamkeit war bei mir übrigens alles in Ordnung, bin da sogar beim ersten Mal gekillt worden, weil ich die Hinrichtung gestört hab 
Ob ich mich für die Kaiserlichen oder die Sturmmäntel entscheide, weiß ich momentan also beim besten Willen nicht. Im Moment tendiere ich allerdings leicht zum Kaiserreich, aus persönlichen magiercharakterlichen Gründen. Die Nord sind, na ja, sagen wir mal, nicht wirklich magiebegeistert, was ich bis jetzt so mitbekommen habe. Die Sturmmäntel beschweren sich dauernd über die Elfen, wegen denen sie ihren tollen Talos nicht mehr anbeten können. Und als In-jedem-Spiel-Elfen-Sympathisantin fällt es mir schwer, mich dieser Meinung anzuschließen, zumal ich eine religiös motivierte Rebellion nicht so wirklich gutheiße.
Und, was ihr schon gesagt habt: Ein unabhängiges Himmelsrand wäre vermutlich ziemlich bald ziemlich auf sich alleine gestellt, wenn es um Angriffe von außerhalb geht.

Gibt es denn plausible Argumente für die Sturmmäntel, abgesehen davon, dass sie für ein "freies" (fragt sich, wie lange) Himmelsrand kämpfen?


----------



## Silmyiél (21. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Zauber wie in Oblivion mit dem ich Schlösser von Truhen und Türen öffnen kann. Den vermisse ich noch  

Und hat von euch schon jemand Krosis getötet? Wenn ja mit welcher Stufe?

Gruß Silmyiél


----------



## Fedaykin (21. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitspieler,

ich schließe meine Frage einfach mal an diesen Thread mit an. Ich plane, nachdem ich mittlerweile zum 4. Mal von vorne anfange (ja, ich brauche immer ein Weilchen, bis ich den richtigen Charakter für mich gefunden habe) einen Bogenschützen zu spielen.

Ich hatte vor mich auf Bogen, Schleichen und 2 vergiftete Dolche (sollte ich mal in den Nahkampf geraten) zu spezialisieren. Macht das Sinn? Oder stehe ich mit solch einer Kombination auf verlorenem Posten?

Da stellen sich mir noch ein paar weitere Fragen: 

*Die Rüstung
*
Leichte Rüstung oder Stoff? Was bringt mehr, was macht mehr Sinn? Wenn es vollkommen egal ist, würde ich auch Stoff wechseln, mir irgendwelche schicken Stoffsachen holen und lediglich nach dem Aussehen gehen, sprich ich würde mir einmal eine Ausrüstung nur der Optik nach zusammenstellen und fortan mit dieser durch die Lande streifen, unabhängig von irgendwelchen Rüstungswerten.

*Die Waffen
*
Klar, ein Bogen, immer der beste Bogen den es gibt und dazu ordentliche Pfeile. Kann ich mir Pfeile und Bögen eigentlich selber herstellen, oder muss ich das nehmen was kommt? Nächste Frage: kann ich auch Pfeile in irgendeiner Art und Weise verbessern? Zum Beispiel in Gift tränken oder verzauberte Pfeile (Brandpfeile, Eispfeile etc.) nutzen?

Nun die Nahkampfwaffen. Da mein Argonier ein leichter Schleicher sein soll, und nur im Notfall in den Nahkampf geht, brauche ich leichte Waffen. Sollte ich mit 2 Dolchen, mit 2 Einhandschwertern, oder lediglich mit einem Einhandschwert kämpfen? Ich bin völlig überfragt.

Ich weiß es sind viele viele Fragen auf einmal. Ich möchte nur die meisten Punkte klären, bevor ich mich für eine Spielweise entscheide.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

VG


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

Hm, also da kann ich dir leider nicht wirklich helfen, da ich selbst ja was völlig Anderes spiele. Aber selbst meine Magierin trägt keine Stoffrüstung, sondern leichte Rüstung, die teils das Schleichen, teils meinen Angriff mit Einhandwaffen verbessert etc. Nur die Kapuze ist Stoff, die bringt mir halt mehr Magicka. Amulett und Ring sind auch Magie-bezogen, weswegen ich den Rest momentan aus leichter Rüstung trage, die eben den Rest meiner Spielweise verbessert. Und Bögen verbessern kannst du zumindest, das weiß ich, aber wie genau, auch wieder nicht.

Ich hab nu ein ganz, ganz, ganz blödes Problem: Ich bin grade in nen Kampf gekommen, will mein Objektmenü aufrufen und irgendwie bin ich ins Scripteingabedingens gekommen. Da komm ich jetzt nicht mehr raus, weder mit Enter (auch nicht, nachdem ich irgendwas eingegeben habe), noch mit Tab oder Escape. Und keine Ahnung, wie ich da reinkam. HILFE! xD

Andere Frage: Wie erhöhe ich eig. meinen Schmiedskill? Ich würd gern meine Dolche verbessern, die ich mit mir rumschleppe, sowie mein Schwert, da die Waffen aber alle noch magische Aufladungen haben (Seele klauen, in Brand stecken, Frostschaden), zeigt er mir an, dass ich einen höheren Skill brauche. Muss ich mir jetzt also nochmal andere Waffen besorgen und Metall zum Fenster rausschmeißen, damit ich die verbessern kann?


----------



## suggarx (21. November 2011)

Für die Konsole (das wo du nicht mehr raus kommst) einfach auf das ^ tippen. Das ist die Taste links neben der 1. 

Schmieden skillen ist am einfachsten indem du Pelz Zeugs herstellst, das relativ günstig ist, wenn du selber ne Menge Leder hast oder du schmiedest die einfache Eisensachen, wie zum Bleistift den Eisendolch. Der kostet nur 1 Eisenbarren und 1 Lederstreifen. Eisenerz kannste für um die 6 Gold beim Schmied erstehen und selbst finden / schürfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2011)

Bögen kann man auf jeden Fall auch bei der Schmiede selber herstellen und wie alle Waffen am Schleifstein verbessern (Ja ja... ein Bogen am Schleifstein...)
Bei Pfeilen bin ich mir nicht sicher... hab ich nie nach geschaut.

Um verzauberte Waffen zu verbessern muss man aber eh noch den entsprechenden Skill benutzen (Arkane Waffen verbessern. den kriegt man ab Schmiedenlevel 60).

Ich hab mein Schmieden bisher auf 81 und hab eine komplette Ebenerzrüstung und Waffen, jeweils auf Episch verbessert ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

suggarx schrieb:


> Für die Konsole (das wo du nicht mehr raus kommst) einfach auf das ^ tippen. Das ist die Taste links neben der 1.
> 
> Schmieden skillen ist am einfachsten indem du Pelz Zeugs herstellst, das relativ günstig ist, wenn du selber ne Menge Leder hast oder du schmiedest die einfache Eisensachen, wie zum Bleistift den Eisendolch. Der kostet nur 1 Eisenbarren und 1 Lederstreifen. Eisenerz kannste für um die 6 Gold beim Schmied erstehen und selbst finden / schürfen.



Dankeschön, das hab ich wohl aus Versehen beim Tab-Drücken aktiviert. Und darauf kam ich nicht, um's auszuschalten xD

Und dafür auch danke, das werd ich dann mal schön machen, um den Skill ein bisschen zu verbessern =)


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor mich auf Bogen, Schleichen und 2 vergiftete Dolche (sollte ich mal in den Nahkampf geraten) zu spezialisieren. Macht das Sinn? Oder stehe ich mit solch einer Kombination auf verlorenem Posten?



Schleichen + Bogen ist auf jeden Fall super


----------



## tear_jerker (21. November 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schleichen + Bogen ist auf jeden Fall super



würde ich beim nächsten neustart auch machen wollen, aber wie siehts da mit gegnergruppen aus? wenn ich da einen wegballer ist doch meine tarnung und damit auch ein großteil meines schadens dahin oder?


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Mal ne Frage zum Yngolhügelgrab...

Wurde dorthin geschickt um einen Obermotz zu töten.
Bin also nach ein bißchen Rätselei zum Boss gekommen. Der hat mir aber sofort mein Zweihandschwert geklaut (Bildschirm zeigte an: "Eure Waffe wurde euch abgenommen" oder so ähnlich).

Naja toll, da ich Zweihänder trage, stand ich erstmal so da 
Zum Glück hatte ich genug Tränke dabei und der Boss war richtig hart, weil er viel HP hatte. Mit einer Mischung aus hin- und herlaufen, beihändigigem Zaubern und Tränke schlucken hab ich ihn dann aber geröstet. ^^

Problem nur: Meine Waffe bleibt verschwunden. Finde das etwas ärgerlich, weils ein selbstgeschmiedeter hochwertiger Zwergenzweihänder war. Nun darf ich den wohl nochmal schmieden?
Weder die Leiche des Gegners noch der Raum oder sonstige Truhen da unten enthielten mein Schwert, so dass es wohl für immer verloren bleibt. Oder hat jemand seine Waffe dort zufällig zurückbekommen?


----------



## Type your name here (21. November 2011)

Teilweise bleibt die Tarnung jetzt aktiv je nachdem wie viel man in schleichen hat, 1-2 gegner mal wegzuamchen is eig kein problem, außerdem is das 1. talent beim bogenschießen 20-40-60% mehr schaden da knallste auch ohne im tarnmodus zusein den rest weg.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zum Yngolhügelgrab...
> 
> Wurde dorthin geschickt um einen Obermotz zu töten.
> Bin also nach ein bißchen Rätselei zum Boss gekommen. Der hat mir aber sofort mein Zweihandschwert geklaut (Bildschirm zeigte an: "Eure Waffe wurde euch abgenommen" oder so ähnlich).
> ...



Vielleicht wurdest du entwaffnet. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann benutzt der Boss ja auch Schreie benutzen und es kann sein das er den "Entwaffnen"-Schrei benutzt hat. Guck mal ob das Schwert irgendwo rumliegt.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurdest du entwaffnet. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann benutzt der Boss ja auch Schreie benutzen und es kann sein das er den "Entwaffnen"-Schrei benutzt hat. Guck mal ob das Schwert irgendwo rumliegt.



Ja genau das war es... aber ich hab ja gesucht und das Schwert war nicht mehr da, jedenfalls hab ichs nicht gefunden.  Naja vielleicht geh ich nochmal rein und schau ob ichs finden kann.

edit: Habs grad nochmal schnell probiert, bin durch den Hintereingang rein, hab geguckt und das Schwert lag tatsächlich etwas hinter der Stelle, wo ich angefangen hab mit ihm zu kämpfen. Konnte es so nicht sehen  danke für den Tipp


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja genau das war es... aber ich hab ja gesucht und das Schwert war nicht mehr da, jedenfalls hab ichs nicht gefunden.  Naja vielleicht geh ich nochmal rein und schau ob ichs finden kann.
> 
> edit: Habs grad nochmal schnell probiert, bin durch den Hintereingang rein, hab geguckt und das Schwert lag tatsächlich etwas hinter der Stelle, wo ich angefangen hab mit ihm zu kämpfen. Konnte es so nicht sehen  danke für den Tipp




Kein Problem ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (21. November 2011)

Type schrieb:


> Teilweise bleibt die Tarnung jetzt aktiv je nachdem wie viel man in schleichen hat, 1-2 gegner mal wegzuamchen is eig kein problem, außerdem is das 1. talent beim bogenschießen 20-40-60% mehr schaden da knallste auch ohne im tarnmodus zusein den rest weg.



Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang

Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ich bei einer Gruppe, welche aus mehreren Gegner besteht, immer mal wieder ein paar Gegner durchkommen und mich in den Nahkampf verwickeln. 

oder man analysiert die Gruppe erst. Es gibt ja auch bei den Gegenern Nahkämpfer und Fernkämpfer. Die Nahkämpfer einfach als erstes ausschalten und den Rest dann schön im Schleichmodus wegballern. Müsste doch klappen.

Ich habe nur Bedenken in Dungeons. Dort kann hinter jeder verwinkelten Ecke ein Gegner stehen, welche dich direkt im Nahkampf erwischen.


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang
> 
> Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass ich bei einer Gruppe, welche aus mehreren Gegner besteht, immer mal wieder ein paar Gegner durchkommen und mich in den Nahkampf verwickeln.
> 
> ...




Durch das Schleichen und die höheren Schadensmöglichkeiten gibts da sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten. In der Theorie hört sich das jedenfalls spannend an. 
Und da werd ich sicherlich auch nochmal einen Charakter erstellen und das durchspielen. 

Stelle mir das so vor - man hat z.B. eine Gruppe in weitläufigem Gelände vor sich, meinetwegen 4 Gegner. davon 2 Fern und 2 Nahkämpfer. Wenn der Bogen auf höheren Schaden geskillt ist, gibts damit sicher die Möglichkeit, Gegner mit 1-2 Schüssen umzunieten. Schleicht man sich nun in einer Deckung so heran, dass man mit dem Bogen trifft und direkt danach wieder schleichend in der Deckung verschwindet, kann man - zumindest in der Theorie - so Stück für Stück die ganze Gruppe platt machen.

Sicherlich braucht es da auch etwas Spürsinn und "Skill" wie man so schön sagt. Heißt also, dass man sich ggf. zügig aus der Sichtlinie bewegen muss um nicht entdeckt zu werden usw.

Momentan spiel ich ja noch mit dem Zweihänder, was auch seine (brutalen) Vorteile hat. ^^
Aber die Bogen-Schleich-Dolch Variante hat auf jedenfall Reiz für einen zweiten Charakter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2011)

Hier übrigens mal mein Char, Selor:
Ein ehemaliger Bauer aus der Nähe von Cheydinhal, im großen Krieg als die Elfen vor der Kaiserstadt waren, wurde er zur Miliz einberufen und kämpfte in den letzten Schlachten, wo er auch die Narbe her hat.

Für die, die nicht die Rüstung sehen möchten (Ebenerz) alles im Spoiler:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> würde ich beim nächsten neustart auch machen wollen, aber wie siehts da mit gegnergruppen aus? wenn ich da einen wegballer ist doch meine tarnung und damit auch ein großteil meines schadens dahin oder?



Nö, erstmal fangen die anderen an nach dir zu suchen. In der Zeit bekommst Du die oder einen Teil davon weggeballert. Alternativ kannst Du nach einem Kill auch erstmal wieder verduften/abwarten bis sie die Suche einstellen.
Tiere sind da meist schlechter zu täuschen, aber auch das geht schon.


----------



## Deathstyle (21. November 2011)

Ich bin derzeit nen reiner Magier und werde das Spiel später sicher nochmal mit einem anderen durchspielen, womit weiß ich noch nicht. Mich reizt was diebisches, der Bogenschütze auch durchaus aber das wäre dann nochmal Fernkampf.. mhn malsehen.

Spielt ihr eigentlich alle mit eine Huscarl/Söldner an eurer Seite? Wenn ja welchen und warum diesen?
Lydia ist mir eben bei einem Kampf gegen eine sehr fiese Gestalt (Krosis) verstorben und ich habe gerade noch wenig Muße mir einen neuen Begleiter zu suchen.


----------



## tonygt (21. November 2011)

Also zum schleichen wie Tikume schon sagte. je nachdem aus welcher Richtung du schiesst und je nachdem wohin die Gruppen Mitglieder schauen laufen sie erst mal im Kreis oder kommen in deine Richtung lassen sich aber bei entsprechenden schleich Skill dann Relativ leicht austricksen. Problematisch ist es eher wenn die Gegner nicht mit einem Schuss sterben, wobei ich noch nicht wirklich rausbekommen habe, warum manche Gegner bei einem Schuss sterben und andere Gegner vom selben Gegner Typ nicht sterben. Aber ich schalte öfter mal eine Gruppe von 3-4 Gegner mit 4 Pfeilen nacheiander aus ohne das sie mich bemerken bzw. schnell genug aufdecken. Mit Dolchen gehts eigentlich auch ganz gut da mich Gegner z.b. sehr sehr spät erst sehen wenn ich Versteckt bin und ich dann schon mal in einem Raum 3 Leute meucheln kann ohne das sie mich bemerken.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. November 2011)

Ich finde übirgens Grad als Bogenschütze 2 Dolche dann eher als Umpraktisch wenn sie nicht richtig gut und weit Geskillt sind weil der schaden einfach nur Lächerlich ist wärend man selber nicht viel aushält...

Ich selber hab für mich jetzt den Zweihänder Endeckt, der Levelt nicht nur Recht schnell, Sondern haut im Notfall tatsächlich recht gut rein und zum blocken ist er auch einigermasen zu Gebrauchen.

Das mit den Gegnertypen. Bist du dir ganz sicher das es exakt der gleiche Gegner typ war?

ein Bandit ist zb schwächer als ein Bandit+Zusatz am name und demensprechent sterben die auch nicht so Schnell.


----------



## Heih (21. November 2011)

Aus dem Hinterhalt ist bei mir fast alles mit den Dolchen ein One-Hit da es mit richtiger Ausrüstung und Skillung den 30-fachen Schaden gibt. So schleiche ich durch die Gegend und erledige einfach mit Dolch und Bogen alles bevor es überhaupt zum richtigen Kampf kommt, Spinter Cell lässt grüßen^^. Schwierigkeitsgrad Meister wohlbemerkt. Großer Nachteil: Offener Kampf oft tödlich.


----------



## Tikume (21. November 2011)

Was auch ganz praktisch ist im offenen Kampf ist der Shout um gegner umzuwerfen, so kann man noch paarmal draufhalten wenn sie da rumliegen.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (21. November 2011)

Ich finde Eisatem Nütlicher, die gegner Fliegen nicht und sind Länger Betäubt, einig bei bären Schrei ich mal gern das er ordentlich fliegt, die Brechen sich immer das genick....

Kennt jemand eine Mod um die Kinder im spiel zu hauen?....

Ich hasse es schon wenn ich ein Sturmmantel Camp finde und der anführer da nicht Stirbt obwohl mir gesagt wird ich soll die restlichen Lager doch auslöschen wenn ich drüber stolper.

Noch nerviger ist es aber wenn (wie auch in fallout 3-.-) die Kinder einen ständdig anpobeln "ich hab keine angst vor dir Bla blub" und mir dann auch noch in mein Haus Folgen.....

edit: hat sich erledigt


----------



## Heih (21. November 2011)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Noch nerviger ist es aber wenn (wie auch in fallout 3-.-) die Kinder einen ständdig anpobeln "ich hab keine angst vor dir Bla blub" und mir dann auch noch in mein Haus Folgen.....



Tja wenn man unbesiegbar ist, hat man gut reden.. so als Skyrim Kind -____-


----------



## schneemaus (21. November 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr mit den Kindern habt, aber ich spiel immer mit denen Fangen und Verstecken. Und gewinne immer :>


Edit: Wobei Verstecken ab nem gewissen Schleich-Skill natürlich schon witzig ist, wenn die Kiddies an einem vorbei rennen und einen nicht sehen


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr mit den Kindern habt, aber ich spiel immer mit denen Fangen und Verstecken. Und gewinne immer :>



Ich spiele Pfeil-In-Kopf schiessen mit denen und muss unter Unsterblichkeits-Gecheate leiden.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2011)

Gnarf D:

Hoffentlich kommt der Patch bald. Dauerhaft stürzt das Ding komplett ohne Fehlermeldung ab. -.-


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2011)

Ini-Manipulationen gemacht?


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gnarf D:
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt der Patch bald. Dauerhaft stürzt das Ding komplett ohne Fehlermeldung ab. -.-



Dauerhaft?
Haste irgendwas umgestellt, Mods installiert?

Bei mir ist das in der ganzen Zeit erst 2 Mal vorgekommen.


----------



## Fedaykin (22. November 2011)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Ich finde übirgens Grad als Bogenschütze 2 Dolche dann eher als Umpraktisch wenn sie nicht richtig gut und weit Geskillt sind weil der schaden einfach nur Lächerlich ist wärend man selber nicht viel aushält...
> 
> Ich selber hab für mich jetzt den Zweihänder Endeckt, der Levelt nicht nur Recht schnell, Sondern haut im Notfall tatsächlich recht gut rein und zum blocken ist er auch einigermasen zu Gebrauchen.
> 
> ...



So, ich habe nun (zum 4. Mal) neu angefangen und mit meinem Echsen-Schützen/Schleicher direkt die Rüstung der dunklen Bruderschaft geholt und kämpfe ausschließlich mit dem Bogen. Nichts und niemand ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt vor meinen Pfeilen sicher. Sehr stylisch das ganze. So macht es mir Spass. Meine Perks verteile ich ausschließlich in "Schleichen", "Schießen" und ggf. "Alchemie".


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> So, ich habe nun (zum 4. Mal) neu angefangen und mit meinem Echsen-Schützen/Schleicher direkt die Rüstung der dunklen Bruderschaft geholt und kämpfe ausschließlich mit dem Bogen. Nichts und niemand ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt vor meinen Pfeilen sicher. Sehr stylisch das ganze. So macht es mir Spass. Meine Perks verteile ich ausschließlich in "Schleichen", "Schießen" und ggf. "Alchemie".



Hört sich gut an, das muss ich auch nochmal probieren.
Also Skyrim wird mich echt noch ne Weile beschäftigen. Hab auch festgestellt, dass die Storymissionen unterschiedlich verlaufen, je nachdem welche Rasse man wählt.
Von daher nicht ganz so langweilig am Anfang wenn man neu anfängt.


----------



## Jiro (22. November 2011)

Type schrieb:


> Teilweise bleibt die Tarnung jetzt aktiv je nachdem wie viel man in schleichen hat, 1-2 gegner mal wegzuamchen is eig kein problem, außerdem is das 1. talent beim bogenschießen 20-40-60% mehr schaden da knallste auch ohne im tarnmodus zusein den rest weg.



Beim Schleichen heißt das geöffnete Auge ja nur, dass die Gegner nach dir suchen und nicht dass die wissen, wo du bist (außer bei einem „Entdeckt" über dem Auge klarerweise). Wenn du ein paar Schüsse abgibst und dich nachher an einem dunklen Fleck versteckst und nicht bewegst (am besten nicht an dem Ort, von dem du geschossen hast), bleibst du meist unbemerkt (Auge schließt sich langsam) und kannst das Ganze beliebig wiederholen, wenn die Gegner zu ihrem Platz zurückgekehrt sind. Nett gemacht ist auch, dass man die Gegner in die verkehrte Richtung rennen lassen kann, indem man einen Pfeil einfach auf die Wand oder ein anderes Ziel hinter ihnen schießt.

 Das mit 2 Einhandwaffen hab ich aufgrund der etwas nervigen Steuerung sein lassen.

Wenn ich 2 gleiche Dolche oder Schwerter habe, kann ich nur eine Schnelltaste darauf legen, was dazu führt, dass jeweils nur eine Hand ausgerüstet wird (komischerweise anders als bei Zaubern, bei denen nach 2 mal drücken auf die Schnelltaste beide Hände ausgerüstet werden). Ist mir zu lahm, jedes mal die beiden Waffen manuell aus den Favoriten auswählen zu müssen.



> Schmieden skillen ist am einfachsten indem du Pelz Zeugs herstellst, das relativ günstig ist, wenn du selber ne Menge Leder hast oder du schmiedest die einfache Eisensachen, wie zum Bleistift den Eisendolch. Der kostet nur 1 Eisenbarren und 1 Lederstreifen. Eisenerz kannste für um die 6 Gold beim Schmied erstehen und selbst finden / schürfen.



Der Schmiedeskill ist halt derzeit etwas spielzerstörend, wenn man durch den verbugten Erfahrungsgewinn von Eisendolchen/Silberringen in kürzester Zeit auf 100 kommt. Ist zwar in einem Offline Spiel nicht so schlimm, ertappte mich aber letztes mal selber dabei, wie ich mich beim Eisendolch- Schmieden selbst beschiss und nach kurzer Zeit und ziemlich zu Beginn des Games in voller Drachenrüstung dastand…und danach die Savegames des Chars löschte.

 Ich hoffe das wird mit dem nächsten Patch gefixt, dann werde ich nochmal einen Char mit Schmieden/Verzauberung ausprobieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. November 2011)

Ich achte nicht sonderlich auf das Equipment für andere Klassen aber ich habe ne Maske mit +20% Schaden mit dem Bogen gefunden, ich wills erstmal nicht spoilern daher post ich das hier jetzt nicht, aber bei Bedarf tu ich das gerne.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Dauerhaft?
> Haste irgendwas umgestellt, Mods installiert?
> 
> Bei mir ist das in der ganzen Zeit erst 2 Mal vorgekommen.



Ich habe nichts umgestellt. Die Leute von Bethesda haben das. Dank ihres DRM-Patches ist Skyrim wieder auf 2GB Ram limitiert und somit haben einige HD-Texturen einfach den Geist aufgegeben. So etwas dämliches...


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts umgestellt. Die Leute von Bethesda haben das. Dank ihres DRM-Patches ist Skyrim wieder auf 2GB Ram limitiert und somit haben einige HD-Texturen einfach den Geist aufgegeben. So etwas dämliches...



Grad gelesen dass seit letzter Nacht einige Leute Probleme damit haben... Skyrim lies sich bei mir eben auch nicht mehr starten. 
Anscheinend muss man verifizieren, danach wird der Patch geladen. Mittlerweile gehts bei mir wieder, aber scheinbar gibts viele Leute die jetzt mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen haben... scheint ja gut geklappt zu haben mit dem Patch... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. November 2011)

es gibt ja noch tools die drm entfernen und damit skyrim wieder spielbar mit mods machen


----------



## tear_jerker (22. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich achte nicht sonderlich auf das Equipment für andere Klassen aber ich habe ne Maske mit +20% Schaden mit dem Bogen gefunden, ich wills erstmal nicht spoilern daher post ich das hier jetzt nicht, aber bei Bedarf tu ich das gerne.



Krosis wurde hier schon erwähnt


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es gibt ja noch tools die drm entfernen und damit skyrim wieder spielbar mit mods machen



Gibt schon ne neue 4GB Mod :3


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. November 2011)

Endlich hab ich die Main-Quest abgeschlossen. Und jetzt noch der Krieg....


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2011)

Also ich hab was gefunden, was ich wirklich nicht mag: Zwergen-Ruinen. Ich mag sie einfach nicht, mir geht unheimlich schnell die Motivation flöten. nun steh ich mittendrin in einer und weiß, wenn ich weiter spielen mag, muss ich da durch, weil ich halt grade die Questreihe machen will *seufz*


----------



## Tikume (22. November 2011)

Solange man sich nicht verläuft ist es doch ok, wirklich überlange Dungeons gibt es ja gottseidank nicht


----------



## tear_jerker (22. November 2011)

apropos zwergenruine. Das loch ohne Boden war für mich nee Bodenlose Enttäuschung. Da wirkt das ganze Ding so Mysteriös und auch super gestaltet und dann ist da absolut nichts zu machen oder zu holen. Keine schöne Beute(zumindest keine die nicht standardmäßig an den Händler des Vertrauens geht) und auch keine Storyeinlagen o.ä., nichtmal nen größeren Mob. Dachte ich muss irgendwas übersehen haben, aber auf der Karte als abgeschlossen markiert.

BTW: hat jede kartenmarkierung dieses abgeschlossen wenn man Alles darin gemacht hat? Denn bei einigen scheint absolut nichts mehr zu sein aber sie haben kein abgeschlossen.

edit: bezüglich lange Dungeons, ich hab das Hügelgrab gehasst. Ich mag keine Zombies und damit auch keine mumifizierten Draugr die auch mich zugerannt kommen. Das Dungeon hat sich über gefühlte Kontinente erstreckt.


----------



## schneemaus (22. November 2011)

So wie dir mit dem Hügelgrab geht es mir eben mit den Zwergenruinen. Ich verlaufe mich ja nicht, ich finde sie nur meganervig, diese Maschinengeräusche von den Seiten, oben, unten, vorne, hinten, wo auch immer die herkommen, treiben mich halb in den Wahnsinn, weil ich immer denke, da kommt gleich ein Vieh, was mich angreift (Beispiel Zwergen-Zenturio) und die Falmer stressen mich auch einfach nur ab. Sie sind nicht überlang, aber kommen mir vor wie Weltumrundungen. Momentan bin ich übrigens in Mkulf oder wie das Ding heißt.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. November 2011)

Mir gefallen die Zwergenruinen auch nicht, Aber aus einem anderen Grund:

Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht :/ Das Design in Morrowind gefiel mir richtig gut (bin auch ein Fan von Steampunk-Designs) auch wenn sie nicht so nach Elfen aussahen wie diese :/


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Das Hügelgrab fand ich aber auch übelst böse. ^^

Wenn du abends spät im Halbdunkeln vorm Rechner sitzt, Headset voll aufgedreht und dir dann diese Untoten da entgegenspringen, da ging meine Pumpe schon recht ordentlich 
War froh als ich wieder draußen war.


----------



## tonygt (23. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Mir gefallen die Zwergenruinen auch nicht, Aber aus einem anderen Grund:
> 
> Mir gefällt das neue Design nicht :/ Das Design in Morrowind gefiel mir richtig gut (bin auch ein Fan von Steampunk-Designs) auch wenn sie nicht so nach Elfen aussahen wie diese :/



Ich meine mal irgenwo Ingame gelesen zu haben das die Zwerge eigentlich zu den Elfen gehören. Bzw. heißen die in Skyrim ja nichtmal Zwerge sondern haben einen anderen Namen. Wobei ich die eine stadt aus der Hauptstory Line wo man die Rolle der Uralten bekommt, sehr beeindruckend fand, sah schon sehr stimmig aus hab mich aber nicht getraut da irgendwas zu enrkunden, weil ich das Gefühl hatte jemanden zu stören und bin deswegen nur ganz schnell dadurch


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. November 2011)

Jo, die Zwerge sind eigentlich keine Zwerge sondern Elfen. Heißen eingentlich auch Dwemer (heißt glaube ich soviel wie "Teefelfen", wobei das auch die Falmer sein könnten). Daher auch das "-mer" Suffix, welches ja für Elfen steht. Nach dieser Definition kann man die Orks (Orsimer) eigentlich auch eher zu den Elfen zählen. In Morrowind hat man auch die Geister von Dwemern gesehen und sie waren definitiv nicht so, wie man sich typische Zwerge vorstellt (abgesehen von den Bärten).


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

Kann man eigentlich respecen?


----------



## orkman (23. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich respecen?


Wuerd mich auch interessieren ... Bekommst naehmlich morgen oder so geliefert


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

oh man.. ok habs gefunden 

klapt aber glaub nur auf dem PC





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6txeenvPqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Waterproofed (23. November 2011)

Habe ein komisches Problem vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was ich falsch mache.

Bin Level 10 Schießkunst/Schleichen aka. sneaky Archer.
Hatte nun schon des öfteren das Problem das ich trotz "ich bin nicht sichtbar" - Fadenkreuz = Auge geschlossen.

Mit meinem Bogen keinen 2x Schaden gemacht habe. Liegt es daran das ich schwere Rüstung anhatte? Obwohl das Auge ja eig. noch geschlossen war.
Merkt man nicht ob man gehört wurde oder nicht?


----------



## orkman (23. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> oh man.. ok habs gefunden
> 
> klapt aber glaub nur auf dem PC
> 
> ...


Gut hab mir naehmlich die Version gekauft  heisst ich kann Magier machen und wenn der mich nervt mach ich schurke?


----------



## TheGui (23. November 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> Gut hab mir naehmlich die Version gekauft  heisst ich kann Magier machen und wenn der mich nervt mach ich schurke?



jaop


----------



## Waterproofed (23. November 2011)

Kann mir jmd. zu meinem oben genannten Problem Auskunft geben?


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Waterproofed schrieb:


> Kann mir jmd. zu meinem oben genannten Problem Auskunft geben?



Obs an der schweren Rüstung liegt, weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Normalerweise geben die Gegner immer Kommentare von sich, wenn sie dich entdecken, wenn du dabei bist, wieder zu verschwinden (sie die Sicht auf dich verlieren) und wenn du wieder versteckt bist und man dich nicht mehr sehen kann.
Wann genau man nun den 2x Schaden macht - keine Ahnung. Hatte mir gestern einen Bogenschützen erstellt, der ist noch nicht so weit geskillt. Ich hatte da mehrmals Gegner, die ich aus dem Versteck heraus mit 2x Schaden getroffen habe, NACHDEM sie mich entdeckt hatten.
Also 1. Schuss getroffen, sie merken wo ich bin, kommen auf mich zu, zweiter Schuss sitzt mit doppelt Schaden.


----------



## Waterproofed (23. November 2011)

Ja das hatte ich auch schon oft. Auch 2x Schaden wenn das Auge halb geöffnet ist. 
Deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum ich keinen 2x Schaden mache wenn das Auge komplett geschlossen ist. 

Oder liegt es daran das mein Gegner ein Hirsch war und die ab und an aufblicken?
Aber eigentlich wird mir ja selbst bei Hirschen angezeigt ob die mich entdeckt haben oder nicht.


----------



## Heih (23. November 2011)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht den 2x Schaden machst oder fehlt bloß die Anzeige und der dazugehörige Ton? Weil ich mache aus der Deckung trotzdem den doppelten oder dreifachen Schaden auch wenn es nicht signalisiert wird.


----------



## Waterproofed (23. November 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher. Ich hab extra vor dem Hirsch gespeichert. 

1. geschossen - kein 2x Schaden Hirsch rennt weg

2. Spielstand geladen

3. geschossen - 2x Schaden = Hirsch tot

Deswegen verstehe ich das auch nicht, mal 2x Schaden und mal nicht....an der selben Stelle.


----------



## Waterproofed (23. November 2011)

Also habe das Problem rausgefunden. In der offenen Welt ist es oft so, dass das Spiel nicht checkt welches target du angreifen willst. 

Das game denkt, hmm hier ist kein Gegner in der nähe der mich gesehen hat, deswegen zeige ich mal an das du unsichtbar bist....dabei hat dich der Hirsch schon lange gesehen.
Es wurde nur nicht registriert weil der Hirsch ja so keine direkte Bedrohung darstellt sondern ehr zur Umwelt gehört.


----------



## Raema (23. November 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Jo, die Zwerge sind eigentlich keine Zwerge sondern Elfen. Heißen eingentlich auch Dwemer (heißt glaube ich soviel wie "Teefelfen", wobei das auch die Falmer sein könnten). Daher auch das "-mer" Suffix, welches ja für Elfen steht. Nach dieser Definition kann man die Orks (Orsimer) eigentlich auch eher zu den Elfen zählen. In Morrowind hat man auch die Geister von Dwemern gesehen und sie waren definitiv nicht so, wie man sich typische Zwerge vorstellt (abgesehen von den Bärten).



Ich antworte hier mal im Spoiler, dürfte besser sein 


Spoiler



Der alte Mann im Norden, der dir sagt wo du die Elder Scroll herkriegst gibt dir doch zusätzlich noch eine andere Quest. Du sollst ja diesen "Lexicon-Cube"(oder ähnlich) mit dem Wissen aus der "Dwemerdatenbank" füllen. Wenn du ihm diesen Würfel zurückbringst bekommst du eine neue Quest, in der es darum geht diese Sphäre zu öffnen. Dafür braucht er glaube Dwemerblut, da es aber keine Dwemer mehr gibt will er versuchen das Blut aus dem der anderen Elfenarten zu gewinnen. Dafür sollst du ihm Ork-, Falmer-, Dunkelelfen-, Hochelfen-, Waldelfenblut bringen. Die Orks müssten demnach also zu den Elfen gehören.


----------



## Heih (23. November 2011)

Waterproofed schrieb:


> Also habe das Problem rausgefunden. In der offenen Welt ist es oft so, dass das Spiel nicht checkt welches target du angreifen willst.
> 
> Das game denkt, hmm hier ist kein Gegner in der nähe der mich gesehen hat, deswegen zeige ich mal an das du unsichtbar bist....dabei hat dich der Hirsch schon lange gesehen.
> Es wurde nur nicht registriert weil der Hirsch ja so keine direkte Bedrohung darstellt sondern ehr zur Umwelt gehört.



Das ist echt eine gute plausible Erklärung^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. November 2011)

Grad einem Hasen hinterhergelaufen und zwar nur aus Spaß....doch auf einmal dreht er Links vom Weg ab und läuft in den Fluss...

Armer Selbstmordhase...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. November 2011)

B-R-A-I-N schrieb:


> Grad einem Hasen hinterhergelaufen und zwar nur aus Spaß....doch auf einmal dreht er Links vom Weg ab und läuft in den Fluss...
> 
> Armer Selbstmordhase...



Mein Pferd ist auch so gestorben, allerdings brauche ich auch kein Reittier.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (23. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Mein Pferd ist auch so gestorben, allerdings brauche ich auch kein Reittier.



Bin grad eh blank, weil ich mein Geld für mein Haus aufn' Kopf gehauen hab' von daher nix mit Pferd für mich


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2011)

Blank war ich schon lange nicht mehr... ich hüpfe mit fast 40.000 Gold rum... und hab mir jetzt schon mehrfach ein neues Pferd gekauft und wie gesagt das Haus in Weißlauf... ^^

Bin aber am überlegen ob ich meinen Char nicht in einen Magier umbau, jetzt wo ich grad in der Akademie von Winterfeste bin und da grad die erste Quest erledigt habe, lockt mich dann doch schon aber mit meinem derzeitigen Build kann ichs Zaubern dann doch vergessen *kicher*


----------



## Morisson (23. November 2011)

Guten Abend ihr,
jetzt wo ich stolzer drachentöter bin frage ich mich noch eins:
Kann ich irgendwie irgendwo "umskillen" oder muss ich dafür tatsächlich ältere Spielstände laden und zocken?

Danke


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. November 2011)

Bisher gibt es nur die Möglichkeit über Konsolenkommandos deine Skills zu ändern und generell dich umzubauen.


----------



## Morisson (24. November 2011)

Ach Fuck, ganz vergessen zu sagen dass ich auf PS3 spiele!
Aber dadurch gebe ich mir wohl vorläufig selbst die Antwort: also nein.

Schade, kann man da auf nen Patch hoffen?

Danke dennoch


----------



## TheGui (24. November 2011)

Morisson schrieb:


> Ach Fuck, ganz vergessen zu sagen dass ich auf PS3 spiele!



haha


----------



## Loratus (24. November 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle Skyrim Fans.
Habe ein kleines Problemchen, hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen:

Nach nicht all zu langer Zeit bekommt man ja einen Huscarl ..."geschenkt" (Hauptquest). Nun habe ich mich gestern den Gefährten angeschlossen und dort ein wenig die Aufgaben erfüllt. Schließlich kam dann die "Aufnahmequest", wo ich mit einem Schildbruder losziehen soll. Gesagt getan, Aufgabe abgeschlossen, nur mein Huscarl scheint sich in Luft aufgelöst zu haben. Hab sie nirgends gefunden, was ich recht bedauere, da ich sie sämtliche gefundenen Bücher schleppen lassen hab. 

Habt ihr ne Ahnung, wo sich mein Huscarl befinden könnte? =/

Mfg
Loratus


----------



## Wiwi-chan (24. November 2011)

Guten Morgen erstmal 

@ Loratus
Also die Dame müsstest du eigentlich in der Drachenfeste wieder finden :-) 
Sie läuft oder sitzt da eigentlich rum, verschwunden ist sie in dem Sinne nicht. Als Besitzer/in eines Hauses in Weißlauf hält sich sich sogar dort auf ;3
Musst also nur nochmal genauer schauen^^ Ich musste sie auch erstmal wiederfinden ;D
Ich konnte sie wieder auf dem Weg in die Drachenfeste "einfangen".

Viel Glück dir! 


Grüße Ayrah


----------



## Loratus (24. November 2011)

Ah super, vielen dank. =)
Zum Haus kaufen bin ich leider noch nicht gekommen, da ich nicht weiß wo/wie.


----------



## Pastilo (24. November 2011)

@Loratus

Ein Haus in Weißlauf kannst du in der Drachenfeste beim Vater der Schmiedin kaufen, name leider vergessen ^^
Aber aufjedenfall ist die besagte Person in der Drachenfeste^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2011)

Leute, falls ihr geheiratet habt, welche heiratswilligen Damen gibt's denn so in Himmelsrand? Oder gibt es nur ein paar wenige, die auch geneigt sind, eine Bretonin zu ehelichen? Hätt gerne ein Frauchen, was auf mich wartet, wenn ich heim nach Weißlauf komme :>

Und noch ne Frage, allerdings lieber im Spoiler (Diebesgildenquestreihe, relativ am Anfang, aber wer sich davon gar nix spoilern lassen mag, nicht reingucken ^^)



Spoiler



Ich hab ja Gut Goldenglanz quasi infiltriert und die Bienenstöcke angezündet. Danach geht's ja noch zu dem Argonier, der da was mit zu tun hatte, und der gab mir dann die Kaufurkunde von Gut Goldenglanz. Nun frag ich mich: Was stell ich damit an? Seit ich die Quest gemacht hab, befindet sich der Zettel in meinem Inventar, aber ich weiß nix damit anzufangen. Würd mich über Hilfe in der Sache freuen




Der Vater der Schmiedin in Weißlauf ist auch der Schießmichtot des Jarl, befindet sich also meist beim Thron in der Drachenfeste, zumindest tagsüber. Hat nen italienisch klingenden Namen, das weiß ich noch. Bei dem gibt's dann für 5000 das Haus und für jeweils zwischen 200 und 500 Gold die verschiedenen Einrichtungen, wie Küche oder Schlafzimmer. Weiß denn jemand, wie viel das Haus in Einsamkeit kostet und ob das größer und schicker ist? Da muss ich schätzungsweise noch Quests erledigen, bevor ich mich da einnisten darf, kann man denn auch beide Häuser besitzen? Meine Bücherregale in Weißlauf sind nämlich alle voll und ich weiß nicht, wohin mit den restlichen Büchern außer in Truhen :/

Ich hab mir ganz am Anfang das Geld für mein Pferd zusammengespart und reite auch viel rum. Ich find's alleine schon stylisch, wenn ich mit Pferd rumreite, da macht's mir auch nix, öfter mal absteigen zu müssen, weil Kämpfe auftauchen. Und mein Pferdchen hat mir auch schon geholfen, Drachen, Bären und anderes Getier zu töten, also ist es sogar noch halbwegs nützlich =)

Allerdings häuft sich auch mein Geld mittlerweile durch die Diebesgildenquests immer mehr an ("Behaltet die Beute und hier ist noch was obendrauf" - so gefällt mir das  ) und ich überlege, mir noch ein zweites Pferdchen zuzulegen, in irgendeiner Stadt hab ich wirklich schöne Pferdchen gesehen, die mir total gut gefallen haben. Aber kann man die Pferde eigentlich irgendwie umbenennen oder heißen die dann immer "Pferd von [beliebiger Charaktername]"?


----------



## Loratus (24. November 2011)

Pastilo schrieb:


> @Loratus
> 
> Ein Haus in Weißlauf kannst du in der Drachenfeste beim Vater der Schmiedin kaufen, name leider vergessen ^^
> Aber aufjedenfall ist die besagte Person in der Drachenfeste^^



Dankeschön. =)

*edit*

Was mir gerade einfällt: 
Eine möglichkeit die Rasse zu ändern gibt es nicht oder? Dachte, da es die selben Rassen in Oblivion gab, haben diese auch die selben Boni auf bestimmte Sachen. Nun hab ich aber gemerkt, dass meine Rasse & meine Skillung garned zusammenpassen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2011)

Das Haus in Einsamkeit kostet 25.000 Sepime und wird daher wohl größer und schicker sein ^^


Rassenänderung auch nur über Konsolenkommandos, gibt glaube ich auf Skyrimnexus.com eine komplette Anleitung dafür


----------



## Loratus (24. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Rassenänderung auch nur über Konsolenkommandos, gibt glaube ich auf Skyrimnexus.com eine komplette Anleitung dafür



Skyrimnexus war ein guter Tipp. =)
Für alle die auch evtl ma ihre Rasse ändern wollen -> http://www.skyrimnex...file.php?id=578
Ein Guide für sämtliche Changes, jedoch vorher durchlesen, da es zu kleinen Problemchen kommen könnte (z.B. kein Kopf).

Ob es tatsächlich funktioniert kann ich erst heute Abend mitteilen, den Kommentaren zufolge scheint es aber zu klappen.

*edit*
Grad in nem Kommentar gelesen, dass es auch mit Konsolenbefehle möglich sein soll, allerdings halt auf englisch:

1. Go for 3rd PV 
2. Open Console 
3. Type "player.setrace xxx", set in the race to be, of course 
4. You will be changed and your head will problay get invisible a little bit  
5. open the "- showracemenu" 
6. Change your reappearing face the way you like; you can change EVERYTHING, but NOT the Race in this menu (this will force the stats to mess up like hell) 
7. after changing apperance and/or gender just proceed with the name and close the menu 
8. Voila: Got your new race, with all the Racials, active or passiv and your stats are same they were before. 

I tested this 2 times now, and it worked well: Changed from Khajiit (who dont fit the Dragonborn for my first journey through Skyrim) to a Nord (very well, its her home, so why dont be a Dvorakihn ) 

Any changes made at own risk! Its just a way it worked perfectly for me!


----------



## Wiwi-chan (24. November 2011)

@ schneemaus

Deinem Pferd kannst du leider keinen Namen geben =/ 
Aber es gibt im Spiel ein Ross, welches schon einen besitzt ;3 Lass dich überraschen ^.^

Zu deiner Frage: Beim abgeben der Q sollte der Wisch eig. mitabgeben werden.... (näheres im Dialog), war bei mir jedenfalls der Fall.



Nach 50 Std. Spielzeit ist immer noch kein Ende in Sicht :-) Aber die Nebenquests sind auch größtenteils einfach total spitze  
Ich will mir aber mal ein neues Häuschen zulegen ^^ Und für meine Nord-Dame habe ich immer noch kein passendes Ehegespenst gefunden <.<  Ich bin einfach zu wählerisch :x *seufz*

Grüße ~Ayrah ~


----------



## Loratus (24. November 2011)

Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Nach 50 Std. Spielzeit ist immer noch kein Ende in Sicht :-)



So soll es ja auch sein, oder nicht? =)


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2011)

Wiwi-chan schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: Beim abgeben der Q sollte der Wisch eig. mitabgeben werden.... (näheres im Dialog), war bei mir jedenfalls der Fall.



Ich hab die Questreihe mittlerweile allerdings fertig, bin also fertige Nachtigall-Agentin, und hab das Teil immer noch im Inventar, deswegen hab ich mich dezent gewundert.


----------



## Anvy (24. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Haus in Einsamkeit kostet 25.000 Sepime und wird daher wohl größer und schicker sein ^^



Also habe ich zum Haus in Weißfels (oder so) noch andere Alternativen?  Finde das nämlich nicht besonders schick... ^^


----------



## Wiwi-chan (24. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab die Questreihe mittlerweile allerdings fertig, bin also fertige Nachtigall-Agentin, und hab das Teil immer noch im Inventar, deswegen hab ich mich dezent gewundert.




Die Urkunde, wie ich gerade nachgeforscht habe, wird auch weiterhin in deiner Tasche vergammeln müssen ^^ Sie ist zu nichts weiterem nütze... so gesehn nur eine Trophäe.
(Hm, ich müsste sie dann ja auch noch im Inventar haben o.O)


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Also habe ich zum Haus in Weißfels (oder so) noch andere Alternativen?  Finde das nämlich nicht besonders schick... ^^


Japp also mindestens in Einsamkeit ist ein weiteres Haus in den anderen Städten habe ich noch nicht so nachgeschaut...


----------



## Wiwi-chan (24. November 2011)

Man kann noch eins in Markath kaufen für 8.000.
In Rifton gibts noch eins, auch für 8.000.
Und in Windhelm gibt es eins für 12.000.

Insg. gibt es 5 verschiedene Häuser zu kaufen.


----------



## Deathstyle (24. November 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Begleitern gemacht?
Lydia ist tot und der den ich jetzt habe wird bald von mir persönlich ins Jenseits gepustet. Er ist langsam, steht immer im Weg (okay, das tun sie alle) und vorallem hab ich ihm die abgefahrenste Ausrüstung in die Hand gedrückt und er zieht dann doch immer nur seinen Bogen, welchen er eigentlich garnicht haben dürfte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. November 2011)

Lydia ist gut dafür den Feind abzulenken ^^ Ansonsten habe ich noch keinen ausprobiert ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. November 2011)

Das Haus in Einsamkeit ist maßlos überteuert :/ Absolut nicht wert die 35.000 (oder wie viel auch immer) für das komplette Haus (incl. Upgrades). Ich habe bisher nur Bilder und Videos vom Haus in Windhelm gesehen, aber es sieht imo. WESENTLICH besser aus, für knapp die Hälfte des Preises. Nur das es direkt in der Hauptstadt der Sturmmäntel liegt und ich der kaiserlichen Armee angehöre ist ein kleines Problem  Aber sobald wir


Spoiler



Windhelm einnehmen


dürfte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Berserkius (24. November 2011)

*****Achtung es könnten Spoiler enthalten sein***** Hiho ich habe mich der Dunklen Bruderschaft angeschlossen und man muss ja jede Menge NPC s Meucheln. Nun bin ich schon fast am Schluss um das dunkle Kapitel zu beenden und nun wurmt mich die Frage ob die NPC s die ich unfreiwillig abgemurkst habe nicht noch irgendwelche Quests für mich hätten da ich jetzt auch noch den Kaiser töten soll  *( Ist der Kaiser extra nur ein NPC für die Quest oder gibt es den auch so wenn ich mich der Dunklen Bruderschaft nicht hätte angeschlossen* *)!!* Habe auch gelesen das man die Dunkle Bruderschaft von vornerein hätte töten können, weiß einer was darüber???




Grüßle


----------



## tear_jerker (24. November 2011)

du kannst die bruderschaft töten wenn du bei der wahl deines opfers im eingangsritus die frau von der bruderschaft angreifst.
außerdem hab ich wohl irgendwann mal eine notiz gefunden worauf einer beschreibt, wie er die bruderschaft beobachtet und infiltrieren will. dachte ja erst das wäre cicero.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

*2 Anfängerfragen*
*
*
- Hab diesen Selensteinzauber angewendet aber keinen gefüllten seelenstein erhallten nachdem der gegner tot war.

-wie genau ist das mit der doppelten wirkung von veränderungs zaubern gemeint, reicht es ihn 2x nach einander zu casten, oder muss ich ihn gleichzeitig jeweils mit links/rechts zaubern?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2011)

Gleichezeitig, also beidhändig.
Hattest du einen leeren Seelenstein mit passender Größe im Inventar? Der Gegner wird durch die Zauber so leicht lila und wenn du ihn tötest kommt dann, sofern du alles hast, eine Animation und oben rechts in Screen ploppt auf das du eine Seele eingefangen hast.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gleichezeitig, also beidhändig.
> Hattest du einen leeren Seelenstein mit passender Größe im Inventar? Der Gegner wird durch die Zauber so leicht lila und wenn du ihn tötest kommt dann, sofern du alles hast, eine Animation und oben rechts in Screen ploppt auf das du eine Seele eingefangen hast.


und woher weis ich welchen seelenstein ich zu dem zauber brauch?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. November 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich schleppe immer alle Seelensteine in allen Größen mit mir rum.


----------



## TheGui (25. November 2011)

kk danke

kann ich irgendwo meine aktuellen stats sehen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. November 2011)

Die benötigte Größe des Seelensteins hängt immer vom Ziel ab... ein Skeever braucht nur einen winzigen Seelenstein während ein Troll oder so schon einen größeren braucht.


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (25. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal einen Zweihänder gefunden, auf dem der "Seelenstehler"- Zauber ( oder wie der hieß) schon drauf war. Der hat die Plörre immer automatisch abgesaugt


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2011)

Jo, kommt halt auf die Zeit an, die dabei ist. Ich hab so nen Dolch dabei, den ich ab und zu verwende, da muss das Ziel 3 Sekunden nach dem letzten Stich sterben (sofern der Gegner dem Zauber nicht widersteht), damit ich nen Seelenstein gefüllt bekomme. Da ich immer fleißig Seelensteine aufsammle und von jeder Größe mehrere im Inventar hab, hab ich bis jetzt auch immer ne Seele bekommen. Ich wechsel dann immer wieder auf meinen brennenden Dolch, der macht halt mehr Schaden, und wenn ich merke, dass mir die Seelensteinchen langsam ausgehen, pack ich halt den Seelendolch wieder aus


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2011)

neue Frage.... im veränderungstallentbaum kann man dieses 10/20/30% Zauberblocken skillen. Wirkt die bei jedem Buff den ich mir draufhaue? Steinhaut z.B


----------



## TheGui (26. November 2011)

ach und.. wtf macht man gegen diese vampir scheiße die einen täglich schwächt?


----------



## tear_jerker (27. November 2011)

sich heilen bevor der vampirismus ausbricht. geht in form von schreinen oder tränken. bist du erstmal vampir musste nee questreihe absolvieren dagegen


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2011)

Oder natürlich wenn du Vampir bleiben willst und nicht die Boni der Blutabstinenz haben willst, einfach jemanden (ich mein im Schlaf) beißen und aussaugen ^^


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2011)

ne hab mcih heilen lassen


----------



## Deathstyle (29. November 2011)

Mein Begleiter ist bisauf seiner Kopfbedeckung einfach mal nackt, man das ist doch ätzend. -.-


----------



## schneemaus (29. November 2011)

Ich will auch Vampir werden ._. Oder darf ich dann nur noch nachts raus? ^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich will auch Vampir werden ._. Oder darf ich dann nur noch nachts raus? ^^



Du darfst auch Tags unterwegs sein, nur bist du dann um einiges schwächer. Nachts bist du dann wieder stärker.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es mitlerweile durchgespielt und war etwas enttäuscht von meinen 100er Skills aus dem Summoner Perk, was Destruction angeht war das zwar höchst gut - aber es fehlen Einsatzmöglichkeiten und es war auch keine Überraschung mehr.

Skyrim ist nen ziemlich fettes Spiel, ich werde es jetzt wahrscheinlich auch noch ein zweites mal mit einer gänzlich anderen Skillung durchspielen, muss allerdings sagen das Skyrim auch mehr als genug Kritik vertragen sollte:
- die Grafik ist 2010, böse Zungen könnten auch locker sagen 2009
- das Inventar und die Menüführung ist grausam schlecht und hat oftmals Aussetzer (z. B. wenn man Items nicht mit der Maus auswählen kann)
- Trefferfeedback (sollte ich zum Teil wohl auch zur Physik ziehen, die Sounds sind super, aber die Gegner reagieren da nur sehr merkwürdig drauf=
- Leute, seiner selbst eingeschlossen, sehen aus wie hölzerne Nussknacker in ihren Bewegungen
- die Physik ist ebenfalls grausam
- geskriptetes Alltagsverhalten reagiert manchmal nicht gerade stimmig auf das was so passiert (Frau zieht Messer und will dich meucheln, es kommt zum Gespräch und du willigst ein ihr zu helfen, sie bedankt sich ganz freundlich - der Dialog endet und die Frau brüllt dir hinterher das sie dich umbringen will)

Gerade die letzten drei Dinge stören die Atmosphäre manchmal sehr.

Das ist übrigens Kritik auf sehr hohem Niveau, das Spiel ist großartig - sonst hätte ich auch keine 60h+ damit verbracht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2011)

Durchgespielt? Also alle Quests? ^^ 

Ich hab eine Frage zur den Ehen. Wie funktioniert denn das. Hab jetzt schon weit über 50 Stunden gespielt aber noch nichts in der Richtung entdeckt.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Hauptstory und viele Quests. Alle Quests dürfte auch unmöglich sein da das Spiel ja neue Quests generiert.


----------



## Xelyna1990 (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt laut Steam 80 Stunden Spielzeit und um so länger ich spiel um so mehr Entäuscht bin ich.

Ja es ist ein Elder Scrolls und ja, es macht Spaß, aber die Quest sind schon mal unter Aller sau, Wärend sie in Oblivion wirklich Abwechslungsreich und in die Welt Intigriert sind und sich einfach jedes mal wie ein Abenteuer Angefühlt haben merkt man das sie den spieler hier ständig in ihre "Abwechslungsreichen" Dungens stecken wollen die leider gar nicht so Abwechslungsreich sind, da ein großteil eben doch nur aus Daug Ruinen besteht die für mich irgendwie doch dann wieder ziehmlich gleich sind, Abwechslung Verspüre ich nur wenn ich dann mal etwas andere Finde Wie Eishöhlen oder so,  bis jetzt bin ich aber nur in diesen Daug dingern unterwegs wo ich durchschleiche ständig auf der suche nach einen Sarg oder eine Niesche mit einem Tot Spielenden Daug...

Aber das schlimmste ist, um so länger ich es Spiele um so mehr stürtzt es ab so das mir jetzt wirklich der Spaß am Spiel total vergangen ist, Am anfang waren es noch so etwa 2 bis 3 mal am tag, jetzt kann ich keine stunde mehr Spielen ohne das mir das Ding ohne nachricht auf den Desktop Crasht, und so etwas, macht richtig Sauer und darf einfach nicht sein...

Irgendwo würde ich noch gern weiterspielen, aber es macht keinen sinn bei diesen häufigen Abstürzen... bevor es dafür keine Eindeutigen Lösungen gibt ist das spiel für mich erst mal tot, es war ganz ok, Vieles hat mir besser gefallen als in Oblivion (zb das Kampfsystem fühlt sich Knackiger an) manches schlechter (Eben die Quest und die Welt im Allgemein) aber es war an sich immer völlig ok und hat Motiviert weiter zu spielen.

Aber grad in Letzter zeit Häufen sich die Crashes so sehr und so oft das ich echt eine Wut auf das Spiel habe wie ich sie schon lange nicht mehr hatte, wirklich echt 50€ in den Sand gesetzt und nicht mal die Haupstory fertig gekriegt weil überall irgendwas überrascht was man dann doch lieber erkundet...

Allein heute, irgendwo ein Geisterpferd das rum geritten ist, einfach aus Neugier verfolgt, nach 2 Minuten Schmiert das Spiel ab.... so etwas macht wütend da wird die Neugier sofort unterbrochen und der Moment Total kaput gemacht...

So...nachdem ich meine Wut abgelassen habe suche ich noch neben dem fernsehen nach Lösungen ansonsten Spiel ich erst mal Zelda Skyward sword und Saint row the third durch....


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Dezember 2011)

Saints Row bringts total! 
Aber ja, mir kam das Spiel stellenweise auch vor wie ein Dungeoncrawler, irgendwann habe ich auch keine Quests mehr gemacht - welche mich leider oft an MMO Kost erinnert haben - und auf eigene Faust einige Dungeon (ich wollte alle Drachenpriester töten, was mir auch gelungen ist) erkundet und dadurch auch mal etwas interessantere Quests gefunden (speziell die mit den Daedra, wobei auch da eine seeehr enttäuschend war, jedenfalls nach dem Auftakt).


Für mich bleibt Skyrim sehr gut, im Vergleich zu anderen TES sieht das aber schon etwas anders aus - neben Morrowind steht ein Skyrim nämlich nicht.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Durchgespielt? Also alle Quests? ^^
> 
> Ich hab eine Frage zur den Ehen. Wie funktioniert denn das. Hab jetzt schon weit über 50 Stunden gespielt aber noch nichts in der Richtung entdeckt.




du brauchst ein amulett von mara glaube, in riften im gasthaus bei dem liebespaar kansnt eins kaufen


und ja, das ende war schwach. wie es keine sau interessiert das man die welt gerettet hat


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2011)

ich hab jetzt mal 3 stunden gespielt und gefaellt mir sehr gut bis jetzt ... 
kann mir wer erklaeren wie man die richtige reihenfolge fuer die tuer rausbekommt in der ersten hoehle wo man das drachen amulett holen soll (son klumpen stein) davor is ne tuer mit eulen , baer und insekten zeichen .... ich habs nach langem hin und her durch glueck geschafft ( wollte nicht einfach dumm im inet nachschauen ) die logik dahinter versteh ich nur net ... den an den waenden war zuerst schmetterling , dann tiger, dann eule , dann boss ... und die reihenfolge wars ja eben nicht


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2011)

Also ich geh davon aus, du meinst die Tür, wo du die Kralle reinstecken musst. Ich sag mal, wie es auch schon im anderen Thread dazu gesagt wurde: Man kann sich Gegenstände im Inventar genauer ansehen und auch drehen. Vielleicht hilft dir das nächstes Mal weiter 
Denn ansonsten sind die Hinweise eigentlich immer sehr offensichtlich, waren sie bei mir bis jetzt zumindest.


----------



## orkman (2. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich geh davon aus, du meinst die Tür, wo du die Kralle reinstecken musst. Ich sag mal, wie es auch schon im anderen Thread dazu gesagt wurde: Man kann sich Gegenstände im Inventar genauer ansehen und auch drehen. Vielleicht hilft dir das nächstes Mal weiter
> Denn ansonsten sind die Hinweise eigentlich immer sehr offensichtlich, waren sie bei mir bis jetzt zumindest.



heisst die richtige bilderreihenfolge is auf der kralle abgebildet gewesen ? hmm schade , das mit drehen wusst ich noch net ...


----------



## Waterproofed (2. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> heisst die richtige bilderreihenfolge is auf der kralle abgebildet gewesen ?



ganz genau, du findest aber noch mehr Krallen um solche Türen aufzumachen, da kannst das dann nochmal ausprobieren


----------



## TheGui (3. Dezember 2011)

FRAGE: wie nutze ich schnell reisen ohne diese taxi kutsche.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Dezember 2011)

Auf die Map klicken (am PC M drücken), auf irgend nen Ort klicken, wo du schon warst, Ja bei der Frage anklicken und dich freuen, woanders zu sein als eben noch


----------



## TheGui (3. Dezember 2011)

was eine Wohltat, danke


----------



## Sarti (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallöle hab ma ne Frage, geht phasing auch wieder zurück?



In falkenring kriegt man ja die q mit diesem verfluchten Werwolfring


!!!!!!!für welche die die q nich kennen, nicht weiter lesen!!!!!!!



Spoiler



es endet bei mir damit das ich den werwolf schließlich in der Dickbauchgrotte töte.

Zufällig weiß ich, dass dort ein Schwert liegt balos Schwurklinge oder so.

Aber durch diese Q is dort ja alles anders und die Klinge nicht da. Geht das wieder zurück?^^



MfG


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler fügt man durch 



```
[spoiler]text[/spoiler]
```

ein


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Omg ich muss komplett neu anfangen... bin in so einem Gebiet gelandet bei "Der Hort des Weltenfresser" wo 2 Drachen rumfliegen die alleine schon ein Problem wären und dazu kommen noch extrem starke Draugr die mich einfach onehitten... und ich komm nicht weg davon...


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. Dezember 2011)

Kannst doch einfach vorübergehend die Schwieriegkeit runterschrauben oO Ist das übrigens nicht die letzte Quest der Main-Questreihe?


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Keine Ahnung, die Gegner Onehitten auch auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Edit: Nach Zwei Stunden und vielen Versuchen hab ich es geschafft, den Wächter des Portals zu killen und auch den Endboss


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Dezember 2011)

was wie kann man da so probleme haben^^ ich spiel auf expert udn finds als melee viel zu einfach. hab da im ganzen weltenfresserzeug nichmal mehr healpots genommen, bin einfach zum portal durch mage in 5 sec umgeflext und rein zum endbos. anhaun umhaun looten


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch bis jetzt nur die Mainquest gemacht und war nur Level 20


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Dezember 2011)

nagut ich war mit lvl46 in voll deadra da^^

kann nur den mark of death shout als melee empfehlen. reduziert rüstung hp und mit wort 2 sogar lifeleech


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Dezember 2011)

Mitm 31er Mage bounced man die auch ziemlich gechillt weg. Du solltest dann vll. nen älteren Spielstand laden?


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich habs mit Müh und Not geschafft, aber ich Spiel auch auf Meister und meine Ausrüstung besteht aus Klingen/Zwergen und Schwertern die 30 Schaden machen 

Immerhin wars nicht langweilig ^^


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (4. Dezember 2011)

Wo kann ich Beschwörungszauber kaufen/bekommen? 

Ist nämlich blöd einen Beschwörer zu spielen, wenn man nur den Beschwörer-Zauber "Zombie erwecken" (oder so ähnlich) hat.


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2011)

In der Drachenfeste bei dem Zauberer, der hat einige (5-6 Stück oder so)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man 2x1 Hand per Hotkey ausrüstet? Bei mir nimmt es die Waffen immer nur einzeln in die Hand.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Dezember 2011)

Eig. müsstest du die bei jedem Hofmagier kaufen können sofern dein Skill auch hoch genug für die Fähigkeit ist.


----------



## Arosk (4. Dezember 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie "Erste Lektionen" funktioniert? Ich lauf jetzt schon 20 Min dem Questgeber hinterher, der läuft aber immer in dieselben Räume und legt sich sogar schlafen oder setzt sich auf ne Bank und isst


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Dezember 2011)

Hast du versucht ihn nochmal anzusprechen? Oder einfach nochmal 24 Stunden warten?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen wie "Erste Lektionen" funktioniert? Ich lauf jetzt schon 20 Min dem Questgeber hinterher, der läuft aber immer in dieselben Räume und legt sich sogar schlafen oder setzt sich auf ne Bank und isst


in einer der räume mit jemandem reden, da steht irgendwo ein lehrer vor ner versammelten gruppe von noobs


@beschwörungszauber, zur not ab hoch zur magiergilde, da gitbs praktisch alles


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2011)

Hat auch nichts gebracht, hab die Quest nun per Console beendet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Dezember 2011)

hm ich hatte den anschluss auch nicht gefunden, bin dann zum oberlehrer der da mit den lehrlingen steht, hab mit ihm geredet und es hat bling gemacht und quest war fertig, obwohl im qlog führung mitmachen stand


----------



## Arosk (6. Dezember 2011)

macht es überhaupt sinn z.b. schwere rüstung zu verzaubern (also die verzauberung)? man kann ja keine talentpunkte setzen, die gehen nur auf die ursprünglichen skillpunkte. bringen die skillpunkte ansich schon etwas für die rüstung?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Dezember 2011)

jup ein wenig

ich mach zb auch mit jedem lvl das ich in 1h nahkampf steige, 1-2 dmg mehr mit meinem schwert^^


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

hmm also ich hab mal was an skyrim zu meckern und ne frage ... erst mal luft machen ^^
welcher depp hat den ersten drachenfight zusammengesponnen ... manchmal fliegt er , manchmal auffem boden ... mit meinem bogen mach ich mehr dmg als mit nahkampf waffe obwohl die werte anderes sagen ... wenn man dem drachen zu nahe kommt frisst der einen einfach ... ich kann net mal behaupten dass ich den scheiss drachen gekillt habe ... es waren eher die wachen -.- mein feuerfestes schild das ich bekommen hab is auch fuern arsch ... das absorbiert 0
ich bin im fight eher so rumgelatscht und hab mich nur geheilt bis dass er am ende seines lebens zu boden ging und ich noch 1-2 mal draufhauen musste damit er tod is
dass hier manche sagen die drachen seien zu einfach kann dann nur dran liegen dass se fernkaempfer spielen oder wie ich rumlaufen und die wachen den rest erledigen

ich spiele auf adept (sofern ich mich erinnere ... is normal mode , also mittel)

und nun zur frag: wo is bitteschoen in der stadt mit drachenfeste das haus was ich kaufen kann ? der koenig oder was auch immer hat gelabert dass ich das nu darf aber wos ist wurd mir net gesagt oder gezeigt ... hab 2-3 mal ne stadtfuehrung gemacht aber kein verkaufbares haus gesehen ... und was auch doof is ... erstes mal wollte ich in ein haus rein , es war nacht ... ich stehe in der mitte des hauses und sehe niemanden ... ploetzlich sagt ne frau : ich warne euch zum letzten mal , verlasst das haus oder ich ruf die bullen ... aeh wachen ... hatte net mal mehr die zeit rauszugehen als auch schon ihr macker mich angriff ... ich rausgerannt und dachte alles sei in ordnung ...da steht der penner auch in kriegsmontur da und greift mich an ... ich brech ihm alle knochen , wache taucht auf bevor ich im den letzten millimeter leben und verstand rauspruegel und ich hab die wahl : a) du gibst mir 5 g und wir nehmen dir alles ab was du gestohlen hast ... dabei hab ich nichts genommen b) wir fighten auch mal zusammen und nachher hab ich die ganze armee uffem buckel oder c)du wanderst in den knast ... alles in allem schoenes aussichten ... hab mich dann dafuer entschieden dem penner die 5 gold zu geben

mfg 

PS: herrlich was man so alles in 1 stunde skyrim erleben darf ... aber der immobilien handel is nicht so stark vertreten


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2011)

1. Ich fand den Drachenfight auch recht einfach, dabei konnte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nur die Nahkampfzauber, also Flammen etc., hatte keinen Bogen und musste auch warten, bis Drachilein runterkam. Kommt er aber oft genug. Wenn man sich dann an seiner Seite positioniert (dank WoW bin ich da sehr gedrillt: Steh nie am Kopf oder Schwanz eines Drachen!) und ihn angreift, ist er relativ schnell hinüber.
2. Du musst mit dem Vater der Schmiedin sprechen, der ist quasi Ratgeber des Jarl. Der steht in der Drachenfeste, wenn man vorm Thron steht, meistens links, aus deiner Sicht. Wenn er mal nicht da sein sollte, mal ne Stunde oder 2 warten - tagsüber natürlich, nachts ist er vermutlich daheim und schläft. Da kannst du dein Haus dann kaufen, welches übrigens direkt neben der Schmiede steht, das Brisenheim.
3. Das ist das normale Procedere der Wachen einer Stadt, wenn du dort ein Verbrechen begangen hast. Einbruch selbst gehört nicht dazu, sofern du das Schloss nicht aufknackst und dabei gesehen wirst oder rechtzeitig das Haus verlässt, wenn die Einwohner dich dazu auffordern. Dann hast du, abgesehen von ein paar Boni, wenn du bestimmte Questreihen bestritten hast (mehr verrate ich jetzt nicht), die Wahl, ob du in den Knast gehst (und dabei übrigens Erfahrungspunkte verlierst), die Wache bekämpfst und, falls das nicht in einem geschlossenen Raum ohne Zeugen passiert, noch mehr Kopfgeld auf dich ausgesetzt wird, oder der Wache Geld gibst, mit zum entsprechenden Palast kommst (in Weißlauf die Drachenfeste) und dir *etwaiges* Diebesgut abgenommen wird. Du musst nichts geklaut haben, das wird halt dazugesagt, einfach falls du vorher was mitgehen lassen hast. Solltest du dich übrigens fürs Töten der Wache entscheiden und abhauen, kannst du in den anderen Städten gefahrlos rumrennen - nur in betroffener Stadt und dem Gebiet drumrum nicht, denn die Wachen dort werden dich ab einem bestimmten Kopfgeldsatz (wenn du die Summe dann nicht begleichen kannst bei den Wachen) ohne irgendeine Auswahlmöglichkeit angreifen. War zumindest bei mir mal so.

Was am letzten Punkt nun schlecht sein soll, verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Wenn du irgendwo in ein fremdes Haus reinrennst und danach noch den Hauseigentümer verprügelst, ist das ein Verbrechen, auch im Spiel. Und dafür wirst du bestraft, auch im Spiel


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was am letzten Punkt nun schlecht sein soll, verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Wenn du irgendwo in ein fremdes Haus reinrennst und danach noch den Hauseigentümer verprügelst, ist das ein Verbrechen, auch im Spiel. Und dafür wirst du bestraft, auch im Spiel



problem is das ja mal nicht ... bin nur net gewoehnt in einem spiel fuer sowas in den knast zu kommen .. in fable waren die wachen so schlecht dass du was klauen konntest und die haben nix gemerkt , und mein problem hier war ja dass ich nix genommen hab und am anfang niemand im raum war und urploetzlich stehen die 2 da und sagen : ich fordere euch nun zum letzten mal auf , verlasst das haus oder ich ruf die wachen ... wieso sagt sie dass sich mich zum letzten mal auffordert wenn sie vorher nix gesagt hat und net mal da war ^^ ... den hauseigentuemer hab ich nur verpruegelt weil der auf mich eingedroschen hat ... da heisst es flieh oder kaempf ... ich tendiere eher zu letzterem 

zum drachenfight: das mit dem seite angreifen weiss ich nun auch ... wenn man ihn aber zum ersten mal macht , denkt man nicht unbedingt an sowas ... zumal man extra nen feuerresi schild vorher bekommt ... das heisst fuer mich dass du so oder so mit feuer zutun haben wirst ... fazit kopf angreifen ^^


Tante Edith fuegt noch was hinzu: (spoiler falls jmd nen kleines detail aus der geschichte net sehen/hoeren will)


Spoiler



so bin nun in hoch hrothgar und davor kommt ja nen eistroll ... meine begleiterin bekam heftig was auf die backen und war ko , ich konnt auch nix gegen das vieh tun ... dachte ich mir ich zieh es runter bis zu der wache die auf dem weg bei einem stein steht ... die gute frau wurde von dem biest leider geonehittet .... ich war schon lvl 7-8 ...doch wie gesagt , ich konnte nicht viel gegen das vieh anrichten ... ich lauf also hoch zu hochhrothgar , will aber nicht einfach so reinrennen ...die gamerehre verbietet es und das vieh MUSS sterben  ... also warte ich auf meine begleiterin die leider nicht kommt ... ich dachte schon sie waere komplett tod und hab versucht das vieh die klippen runterzustossen ( jaja xD) , hab versucht es in den steinen haengen zu lassen so dass ich gemuetlich reinhauen kann waehrend es feststeckt ... alles hat nichts geholfen ... schluss endlich bin ich nun 1 stunde 30 - 2 stunden an dem vieh gewiped , bin lvl 10,5 geworden durch das nette vieh und es ist nun endlich tod ... durch ne kombo von 2 mal schnell schlagen , seitlich ausweichen bissl weggehen so dass es wieder zuschlagen will und dann wieder die kombo an 2 schlaegen , ausweichen etc... als das vieh dann endlich tod war kam dann auch die begleiterin angelaufen 0.O


alles in allem bietet skyrim auf mittelstufe nen hoeheren schwierigkeitsgrad fuer mich als wow xD


----------



## tonygt (9. Dezember 2011)

Weiß jemand wie man diese Kaiserlichen Lager platt machen kann ?
Hab jetzt schon die Quests bei den Sturmmänteln abgeschlossen und die Schlacht geschlagen aber irgendie kann ich die Lager nicht platt machen. Ich kann immer alle töten bis auf den Kommandaten der ist immer unsterblich ?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. Dezember 2011)

Kann man soweit ich weiß garnicht. Auf der anderen Seite ist dies genauso. Die Kommandanten werden als Quest-NPCs betrachten und können nicht sterben (ich versteh übrigens überhaupt nicht, warum sie das wieder gemacht haben. In Morrowind konnte man alles und jeden töten und musste dann aber halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Bei Kindern versteh ich es noch aber bei sowas absolut nicht.)


----------



## tonygt (9. Dezember 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Kann man soweit ich weiß garnicht. Auf der anderen Seite ist dies genauso. Die Kommandanten werden als Quest-NPCs betrachten und können nicht sterben (ich versteh übrigens überhaupt nicht, warum sie das wieder gemacht haben. In Morrowind konnte man alles und jeden töten und musste dann aber halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Bei Kindern versteh ich es noch aber bei sowas absolut nicht.)



Wobei man trotzdem stellenweise wichtige Quest NPCs töten kann.
Hab z.b. für die eine Quest wo man den Mord aufklären muss irgendwann vorher mal ne Frau für die Dunkle Bruderschaft gekillt und sollte dann eine Person nach einem Schlüssel für das Haus fragen die war aber nicht da bzw. schwebte der Quest Marker in der Luft und niemand war zu finden.
Aber es wurde ja sogar noch am Ende vom Anführer gesagt das es noch viele Kaiserliche Lager gibt die man töten musst von daher versteh ichs irgendwie net.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (9. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> alles in allem bietet skyrim auf mittelstufe nen hoeheren schwierigkeitsgrad fuer mich als wow xD



wenn du nahkämpfer mit schild machst, musst du auch blocken^^ rüstung schützt nicht vor zauberschaden also in dekcung gehen. vor allem anfangs unter lvl 15 oder so sind drachen doch ziemlich stark, einfach weil du sowenig hp hast. bei mir auf 49 mit 400 hp benutze ich nicht mal mehr heiltränke oder zauber
anfangs hab ich auch fleißig heiltränke gesoffe, praktisch in jedem atem dem man nicht schafft auszuweichen.

ich hab übrigends auch von anfang an auf nahkämpfer 2x1h schwert gespielt und musste dann schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehen, weils zu einfach war. man macht soviel dmg, es stirbt einfach alles  von den graubärten bekomsmt später übrigends auchn schrei mit dem man drachen zwingt zu landen^^ vorher halt in deckung gehen, schon ein kleiner baum/stein für LoS aller wow reicht


----------



## orkman (9. Dezember 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn du nahkämpfer mit schild machst, musst du auch blocken^^ rüstung schützt nicht vor zauberschaden also in dekcung gehen. vor allem anfangs unter lvl 15 oder so sind drachen doch ziemlich stark, einfach weil du sowenig hp hast. bei mir auf 49 mit 400 hp benutze ich nicht mal mehr heiltränke oder zauber
> anfangs hab ich auch fleißig heiltränke gesoffe, praktisch in jedem atem dem man nicht schafft auszuweichen.
> 
> ich hab übrigends auch von anfang an auf nahkämpfer 2x1h schwert gespielt und musste dann schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehen, weils zu einfach war. man macht soviel dmg, es stirbt einfach alles  von den graubärten bekomsmt später übrigends auchn schrei mit dem man drachen zwingt zu landen^^ vorher halt in deckung gehen, schon ein kleiner baum/stein für LoS aller wow reicht



genau da liegt mein problem ... der dmg geht durch den schild -.- und das richtige problem war ja jetzt net mal mehr der drache sondern der eistroll an dem ich 2 stunden wipte ... da musste ich ehrlich gesagt 2 mal ausweichen , wegrennen , wieder zuschlagen etc... denn jeder schlag hat mir 1/3 des lebens abgezogen und da die biester gerne 2 mal hintereinander zuschlagen war dann immer 2/3 weg ...da hat das schild auch nix geholfen .... musste jetzt ein paar mal gegen magier kaempfen aber die waren kein echtes problem , einfach mit der waffe ausholen und zuschlagen damit sie zu boden gehen und dann paar mal nachtreten 

das mit den 2 1h waffen krieg ich net so hin ... ich hab die bloede angewohnheit wie beim shooter nur die linke taste zu druecken, und dann schlag ich nur mit 1 waffe zu .... das mit dem blocken krieg ich aber echt gut hin ...sofern der dmg durch das schild abgefangen wird .... 

diese eistrolle waren echt die hoelle fuer mich ... heut mittag hab ich einen getoetet bekommen nach 2 wipes ... der erste wipe war weil der troll kruz vorm abnippeln einen todesschrei ausgestossen hat und noch 2 kamen ... gegen 3 hatte ich dann weniger als 0 chance


----------



## Arosk (9. Dezember 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn du nahkämpfer mit schild machst, musst du auch blocken^^ rüstung schützt nicht vor zauberschaden also in dekcung gehen. vor allem anfangs unter lvl 15 oder so sind drachen doch ziemlich stark, einfach weil du sowenig hp hast. bei mir auf 49 mit 400 hp benutze ich nicht mal mehr heiltränke oder zauber
> anfangs hab ich auch fleißig heiltränke gesoffe, praktisch in jedem atem dem man nicht schafft auszuweichen.
> 
> ich hab übrigends auch von anfang an auf nahkämpfer 2x1h schwert gespielt und musste dann schwierigkeitsgrad hochdrehen, weils zu einfach war. man macht soviel dmg, es stirbt einfach alles  von den graubärten bekomsmt später übrigends auchn schrei mit dem man drachen zwingt zu landen^^ vorher halt in deckung gehen, schon ein kleiner baum/stein für LoS aller wow reicht



Du hast mit 49 400 HP? Wo hast du die anderen Punkte hingesteckt?


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du hast mit 49 400 HP? Wo hast du die anderen Punkte hingesteckt?



ausdauer oder magicka ... ich tipp mal auf magicka ...denn wenns nur ausdauer is , is da was sehr schief gelaufen 
als mage versteh ichs ja noch wenn er da irgendwie blockzauber kriegt oder so ...wer braucht dann noch leben ^^

Tante Edith meint: koenn auch 4000 hp gemeint gewesen sein und ne 0 hat gefehlt ^^ dann versteh ich auch wieso er keine traenke braucht

noch ne frage : was ist max lvl ? 100 ? oder gibs keins ?^^


----------



## Arosk (10. Dezember 2011)

4000 hp sind nicht möglich, dafür müßte er ohne items schon level 400 sein 

Ich meinte nur, als Nahkämpfer packt man eigentlich nichts in Magicka und fast alles in HP und ein bisschen Ausdauer. wenn er mit 49 nur 400 HP hat, dann hat er ziemlich viel in Ausdauer oder Magicka gesteckt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


28 hp 26 mag und 50 stam kommen vom equip

400 hp reichen auf expert dicke, ausdauer hat man immer zuwenig^^
wenn man beide maustasten drückt saugt sich die ausdauer nur so leer^^ dafür is dps lol


----------



## orkman (10. Dezember 2011)

schade dass man das spiel nicht online spielen kann zusammen mit freunden etc... waere ein sau geiles mmorpg geworden  oder muss net mal ein mmorpg sein ... aber so dass ein freund sich bei einem mit ins spiel loggen kann und man zusammen die geschichte oder hoehlen/welt erkunden kann  das waer so hammer krass


----------



## Alion (12. Dezember 2011)

Kann es sein, dass dein Begleiter seit dem neusten Patch durch Gegner sterben können?

Normalerweise gingen sie einfach nur zu boden, standen dann aber nach dem Kampf wieder auf. Doch gestern ist es mir 2 mal Passiert, dass Lydia tot auf dem Boden lag und ich sie sicher nicht umgebracht habe, da ich c.a. 20 meter weit weg stand.


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2011)

Sie können schon seit Anfang an sterben. Aber nur wenn sie geschlagen werden während sie am Boden sind... Passiert öfters bei Drachenatem, weil der bricht ja nicht einfach ab.


----------



## Heih (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab da ein großes Problem. Nach der Questreihe bei der Statue von Meredia, die ist in der Nähe von Einsamkeit,(Sehr lukrative Belohnung für Einhandwaffenträger btw) habe ich meinen Begeleiter verloren. Und zwar schließt sich das Tor hinter einem wenn man den Raum zum Endgegner betritt und nachdem man ihn erledigt hat, wird man wegteleportiert, der Begleiter bleibt aber noch in dem Raum. Und somit kann ich keine anderen Begleiter annehmen und der Alte ist in einem geschlossen und unmöglich zu öffnenden Raum eigesperrt. Kennt einer vllt. das Problem oder die Lösung?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Dezember 2011)

hast du lydia?

a2c94.moveto player
in console eingeben

wenn der begeliter stirbt, kann man den angeblich im heilertempel in weißlauf wieder abholen
habs aber selber nie probiert, lade immer


----------



## Heih (12. Dezember 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hast du lydia?
> 
> a2c94.moveto player
> in console eingeben
> ...



Wen sonst, wenn nicht Lydia?^^
Danke hat funktionert. Wäre auf der Meister Schwierigkeitsstufe echt problematisch geworden, wenn ich fortan nichtmehr mit Begleitern kämpfen könnte.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt massig Begleiter in dem Spiel.


----------



## Arosk (12. Dezember 2011)

Joa, eben. Hatte keine Lust auf einen Nahkämpfer da ich selbst einer bin, also hab ich mir einen zaubernden Begleiter geholt ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde, das ist jetzt sehr subjektiv, das die Nahkämpfer - und speziell die die noch Bogenschießen als Fähigkeit haben - nahezu unbrauchbar sind. Nen "Schurkischen" Begleiter hatte ich noch nicht aber ich finde die Zaubernden (Zerstörung) schon am praktischsten. Sowohl mit Krieger als auch einer Magierklasse (also man selbst).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Dezember 2011)

wo gibts denn nen guten destro magier begleiter?

hab an quest begleitern bisher nur lydia und die andere kriegerin aus riften fürs than sein


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich halte die Magierin vom Schrein von Azura für die beste (stärkste) Begleiterin.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Dezember 2011)

in sonem kleinen schäbigen nest kann (weiß den namen net mehr , musste durch die bruderschaft hin nen barden töten) man man im Inn nee schlägerei mit einem anfangend er meint er wäre der stärkste im ort, wenn man ihm im faust kampf besiegt, kann man ihn danach anheuern.

edit: 



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich halte die Magierin vom Schrein von Azura für die beste (stärkste) Begleiterin.


die kriegt man als begleiter? oO hätte ich mal doch nicht das ding den deadrischen klauen entrissen


----------



## Amraam (3. Januar 2012)

ein drache der mir in errinerung geblieben ist:

Ich geh kräuter-sammeln, Wollte auch ein parr riesenzehen farmen. 

Dann seh ich nen drachen genau die gruppe von 3 Riesen + Mamuts angreifen und dann in der mitte landen...



tear_jerker schrieb:


> in sonem kleinen schäbigen nest kann (weiß den namen net mehr , musste durch die bruderschaft hin nen barden töten) man man im Inn nee schlägerei mit einem anfangend er meint er wäre der stärkste im ort, wenn man ihm im faust kampf besiegt, kann man ihn danach anheuern.
> 
> edit:
> 
> die kriegt man als begleiter? oO hätte ich mal doch nicht das ding den deadrischen klauen entrissen




Vergiss die als begleiterin.

ich hatte die mal

Ein gegner kommt mit einen in den nahkampf, die haut nen aoe-zauber raus...


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Januar 2012)

Die benutzt großteils Kettenblitte welche nicht auf einen springen, wenn man ihr natürlich nen Stab der Feuerbälle gibt ist das blöd.. 
Allerdings ist sie nach wie vor die Begleiterin mit dem meisten Wumms, oder jedenfalls eine der offensiv-stärksten, und wenn man z. B. vermeiden will das ein Gegner es zu dir in den Nahkampf schafft ist sie die Beste Wahl.


----------



## Amraam (3. Januar 2012)

auf der anderen seite kann man sich halt "unendlich" schwarze seelensteine holen.

Leider kann man nicht irgendwann mal sagen "hier bitte der seelenstein, kommste mit?"

&#8364;:

Was haltet ihr von diesen "Build"? http://skyrimcalculator.com/#43769


----------



## Firun (10. Januar 2012)

Für alle Anfänger b.z.w Einsteiger gibt es hier ein tollen Guide zum downloaden 

http://www.aquariumterror.de/images/stories/Skyrim-fuer-Einsteiger.pdf


----------



## Melian (12. Januar 2012)

Der Guide ist echt super.. Ich habe mich vor einem halben Monat eine Stunde an Skyrim rangewagt und war hoffnungslos überfordert von soviel neuem, dabei hatte ich nicht mal einen Levelaufstieg.  Da wär meine Verwirrung wohl noch grösser geworden.

Ich werde mich die Tage mit einem ganz neuen Char noch einmal heranwagen, nur weiss ich absolut noch nicht, wie ich denn ungefähr gern spielen möchte, also welche "Klasse" oder eher in welche Richtung. Ich schwanke zwischen Magier-irgendwas und Assassine-irgendwas. Mal sehen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht allzu verwirrt sein werde, auch beim zweiten Einstieg.


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2012)

Also wenn Du zaubern willst, musst Du einfach dran denken, dass das Mana nicht zu kurz kommen sollte. Also beim Stufenanstieg, immer wenn Du das Gefühl hast, Du hast zu wenig Mana, das Mana erhöhen, ansonsten Gesundheit oder (wenn Dus für Deinen Spielstil brauchst) Ausdauer.

Grundsätzlich gilt:
- Gesundheit braucht jeder Char, egal, wie man ihn skillt
- Mana brauchen nur die, die zaubern, dafür brauchen die aber ne Menge davon
- Ausdauer brauchen nur die, die das Gefühl haben, sie bräuchten Ausdauer. Ich persönlich halte nichts davon, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wenn Du irgendwelche Fragen hast oder Tips brauchst und das nicht aus dem Guide ersichtlich ist, einfach fragen, entweder hier in einem der Threads oder per PM an mich


----------



## Arosk (13. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRob3TsI6O4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste


----------



## Arosk (22. Januar 2012)

Lol... ich hab grad die Quest mit dem alten Sack in der Kanalisation in Rifton gemacht, und dabei versehentlich ein Mitglied der Diebesgilde angegriffen. Wenn ich jetzt zur Diebesgilde runtergehe um Quests abzugeben greifen mich dort immer alle an. Irgendeine Möglichkeit den Bug zu lösen? Hab kein Savegame mehr.


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2012)

Du könntest das Relationship-Command versuchen:

1. Zum NPC hinlaufen
2. Konsole öffnen mit ^
3. "addfac 19809 1" eingeben (ohne Anführungszeichen versteht sich)
4. Per Maus auf den NPC klicken
5. "setrelationshiprank player 4" eingeben

Das müsste Dich beim NPC auf Status "beliebt" setzen. Aber ob das infight auch geht kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Hast Du denn auch keine Autosave-Speicherpunkte?


----------



## ChaosCookie1 (9. Februar 2012)

ich hab ne frage und hoffe das mir jemand helfen kann

seit dem ich die neuen offiziellen texturen und das creation kit runtergeladen hab kann ich nicht mehr ohne absturz spielen, es stürzt immer ein paar minuten nach dem laden des spielstandes ab (ich lauf ein paar meter)danach komm ich einfach auf den desktop ohne fehlermeldung

edit: problem hat sich gelöst


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

So grade folgendes Problem irgendwie habe ich es geschafft, das mein Pferd von der Dunklen Bruderschaft abhanden gekommen ist. Irgendwie ist es bei dem Kampf vor der Magier Akademie verschwunden wenn ich zum nem Stall gehe, finde ich da zwar ein Pferd das ist aber nicht der Nachtmar oder wie es genau heisst, weiss jemand wie man das Pferd wiederbekommen kann Notfalls auch mit Konsolenbefehl.
Und damit auch weiter zur zweiten Frage, kennt jemand nen Mod womit die scheiss Pferde, sich aus dem Kämpfen raushalten bzw. nicht immer sofort Firsttarget werden, find das sowohl unlogisch als auch nervig, wenn ich net fighten kann weil mein Pferd sich in nem Haus an mir vorbeidrängen will.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. Februar 2012)

Keine Ahnung was Shadowmere (wie auch immer die in deutsch heißt) ist, aber was das andere Problem gibt, meine ich mal einen Mod gesehen zu haben. Wenn ich ihn finde, werd ich ihn posten. 

Übrigens, kann es sein das wir verschiedene Spiele spielen? Bei mir ist das Problem eher, das die scheiß Teile abhauen und ich dann fünf Minuten nach den Dingern suchen muss oO


----------



## tonygt (11. Februar 2012)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Shadowmere (wie auch immer die in deutsch heißt) ist, aber was das andere Problem gibt, meine ich mal einen Mod gesehen zu haben. Wenn ich ihn finde, werd ich ihn posten.
> 
> Übrigens, kann es sein das wir verschiedene Spiele spielen? Bei mir ist das Problem eher, das die scheiß Teile abhauen und ich dann fünf Minuten nach den Dingern suchen muss oO



Ne mein Pferd macht immer einen auf, Im the amazing horse, ich bin das Dragonborn Horse und tanke den Drachen und auch sonst jeden Bösewicht ausserdem kann ich durch Häuser Türen rennen und und auf schmalen Brücken gegen Banditenbosse kämpfen. Kann ja mal ein paar Screenshots machen. 
Naja ich denke ich werd dann wohl nochmal neu laden müssen mein letzter Save lag ja nur eine Stunde zurück


----------



## ego1899 (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich geb es bald echt auf...

Ich hab Oblivion 4x durchgespielt, aber Skyrim raubt mir jetzt schon ganz am Anfang jeglichen Spielspaß. Von den 6 Stunden Spielzeit die ich jetzt ungefähr hab bin ich bestimmt 3 Stunden auf irgendwelchen bekackten Bergen rumgeklettert (oder um sie herumgelaufen) um irgendwelche beschissenen Wege zu finden. Meist is die Lösung ja simpel, mal sind die Wege etwas verzwickter. Damit kann ich eigentlich leben, aber auf Dauer is es echt einfach nur noch nervig...

Ich werde jetzt erstmal ne Pause einlegen, weil ich mich grad Böse aufgeregt habe. Werde dann nochmal nen Anlauf starten, aber ich befürchte jetzt schon das das Spiel für mich gestorben is...

Sind ja auch nich die einzigsten Punkte die den Spielspaß mindern, davon mal abgesehen...


----------



## Dominau (17. Februar 2012)

Ich versuch grad den Banditenanführer in "Lager Sehender Strom" zu töten.
Fast unmöglich für mich. 
An den Magier kann ich mich ranschleichen und mit einem Schlag töten, aber sobald der Anführer und der andere Bandit ( Beide mit 2h Axt )
kommt ists gelaufen. Die hauen mich so schnell weg .. da kann ich nix machen :/


----------



## Aroddo (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_frLNCnjnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab letztens meine alten Filme durchstöbert und bin auf diese seltsame chinesische Kung-Fu Komödie gestoßen ... und da fiel mir auf, dass der Film prädestiniert für ein FUS-RO-DAH-Video war!

Praktischerweise passte die längste unbearbeitete Videosequenz perfekt zu der Audiospur des Skyrim-Trailers und platzierte Kampfgeräusche genau an die passenden Stellen. Musste nur ein paar Szenen scheiden, an einigen Stellen ein paar Kick-Geräusche einfügen, einen tosenden Tornado vertonen (das Original hatte zuviel Musik in der Tonspur) und das ganze richtig timen .... fertig.

Und zu allem Überfluss passte sogar die Stimme des Erzählers zu den Videosequenzen ... Wenn der von Feuer spricht dann brennt's tatsächlich.

Und, was meint Ihr?
Daumen hoch auf Youtube sind höchst willkommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte erst, dass jetzt ne Szene aus Kung Fu Hustle kommt, bis dann der Player geladen wurde.


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich geb es bald echt auf...
> 
> Ich hab Oblivion 4x durchgespielt, aber Skyrim raubt mir jetzt schon ganz am Anfang jeglichen Spielspaß. Von den 6 Stunden Spielzeit die ich jetzt ungefähr hab bin ich bestimmt 3 Stunden auf irgendwelchen bekackten Bergen rumgeklettert (oder um sie herumgelaufen) um irgendwelche beschissenen Wege zu finden. Meist is die Lösung ja simpel, mal sind die Wege etwas verzwickter. Damit kann ich eigentlich leben, aber auf Dauer is es echt einfach nur noch nervig...
> 
> ...


Also auf der Karte kann man ja auch noch "den Angelpunkt drehen", dann sieht man besser, ob das Ziel nun auf, vor oder hinter dem Berg liegt und wie man da hin kommt. Aber nervig ists manchmal schon, das stimmt.



Dominau schrieb:


> Ich versuch grad den Banditenanführer in "Lager Sehender Strom" zu töten.
> Fast unmöglich für mich.
> An den Magier kann ich mich ranschleichen und mit einem Schlag töten, aber sobald der Anführer und der andere Bandit ( Beide mit 2h Axt )
> kommt ists gelaufen. Die hauen mich so schnell weg .. da kann ich nix machen :/


Manchmal gibts Quests, die muss man erstmal stehen lassen und später wiederkommen, wenn man stärker ist. Gabs bei mir auch schon.


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2012)

Weiss jemand wo man Daedra Fürsten findet zum fighten? Mein Char is jetzt fast Level 48 und irgend jemand meinte mal vor längerem zu mir das man auch irgendwo gegen die Daedra Fürsten kämpfen kann, man allerdings so ca Level 50 benötigt. Nachdem ich jetzt aber schon in zig höhlen war und bis jetzt immer nur die Altare gefunden habe frage ich mich wo ich die Fürsten finde.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Also wenns Dir um die Herzen geht, die kann man auch beim Alchimisten kaufen. Aber sonst keine Ahnung, dachte eigentlich die kommen genauso zufällig wie alles Andere, hab mich da nie wirklich drauf geachtet. Aber ev brauchst Du tatsächlich lvl 50.


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenns Dir um die Herzen geht, die kann man auch beim Alchimisten kaufen. Aber sonst keine Ahnung, dachte eigentlich die kommen genauso zufällig wie alles Andere, hab mich da nie wirklich drauf geachtet. Aber ev brauchst Du tatsächlich lvl 50.



Ne Herzen hab ich schon 5 oder so ohne einmal beim Alchemisten gewesen zu sein, gibt da so einen Daedra Fürsten bei deren Tempel du auf Daedra stößt, die dann alle Herzen dropen und scheinbar extrem schnell respawnen. Denn es gibt ja auch diesen Orden der jagt auf die Daedra macht, Namen hab ich leider grad vergessen könnt ich aber wieder raussuchen im Wiki gabs bis jetzt dazu keine Einträge und bei dem Tempel bzw. der Haus wo man einige Anhänger findet sagen sie dir zwar alle das sie Daedra töten aber keiner hat ne Quest oder sowas. Wäre komisch wenn man erst mit Level 50 Quests da bekommt, denn ich dachte Quests gibts sofort egal welches Level man muss halt gucken ob man stark genug für die Gegner ist.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Ah Du meinst Quests? Ich dachte Du meinst einfach ob man irgendwo Bestimmtes gegen Daedrafürsten kämpfen kann. In den Höhlen und Gräbern spawnen ja Gegner, die sich Deinem Schwierigkeitsgrab anpassen, d.h. wenn Du hoch genug bist müssten dort dann auch Daedrafürsten spawnen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur ne theoretische Meinung von mir ohne Gewissheit ^^


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ah Du meinst Quests? Ich dachte Du meinst einfach ob man irgendwo Bestimmtes gegen Daedrafürsten kämpfen kann. In den Höhlen und Gräbern spawnen ja Gegner, die sich Deinem Schwierigkeitsgrab anpassen, d.h. wenn Du hoch genug bist müssten dort dann auch Daedrafürsten spawnen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist nur ne theoretische Meinung von mir ohne Gewissheit ^^



Ne ich meinte schon ob man irgendwo gegen die Daedra Fürsten kämpfen kann. So als Ultimative Boss Gegner, hab mich jetzt nochmal ein bisschen durchs Wiki geblättert und dabei gemerkt das die Fürsten ja von Morrwind an aufgetreten sind, von daher könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das es Story Technisch gar nicht möglich ist gegen sie zu kämpfen bzw. sie zu besiegen. Wäre aber trotzdem Cool so als Ultimative Gegner wenn man Level 50 erreicht hat. So den ein oder anderen Fürsten platt machen . Wobei ich sagen muss das mit dem Deadly Dragon Mod die Drachen mir auch inzwischen wieder extrem Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Ok jetzt weiss ich auch endlich was Du meinst mit "Daedrafürst", diese Mehroderweniger-Götter-Dingens. Also das wär mir jetzt nicht bekannt, dass man gegen die in Skyrim kämpfen könnte. In der Morrowind-Erweiterung "Das Tribunal" gabs tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, einen Daedrafürsten umzunieten, aber der war...wie soll ich sagen...fast nicht zu besiegen. Ausserdem wars nicht wirklich der Sinn des Spiels den umzunieten, obwohls grundsätzlich möglich war. Aber ich denke nicht, dass das in Skyrim geht, lasse mich gern aber des Besseren belehren


----------



## ego1899 (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also auf der Karte kann man ja auch noch "den Angelpunkt drehen", dann sieht man besser, ob das Ziel nun auf, vor oder hinter dem Berg liegt und wie man da hin kommt. Aber nervig ists manchmal schon, das stimmt.



Ja hab ich mitbekommen danke... Hab mich auch wieder eingekriegt ^^

War eigentlich nur am Anfang recht nervig, mittlerweile komm ich auch mit den Bergen klar, auch wenn ich sie immer noch meide 

Bin mittlerweile ein Level 27 Schleich-Stealth-Bogenkiller-Zerstörungsmage, der neue Teil hat mich also in den vergangenen 2 Wochen doch ein wenig unterhalten... ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Ich warn Dich einfach schonmal vor: Wenn Du zu Azuras Statue willst wirds schwierig...also eigentlich wär der Weg ja einfach, aber ich hab auf der Karte einfach nicht gepeilt, wo man hochmuss und bin da sicher 20 Minuten im Kreis gelaufen -_-


----------



## TotallyNotASpy (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ne ich meinte schon ob man irgendwo gegen die Daedra Fürsten kämpfen kann. So als Ultimative Boss Gegner, hab mich jetzt nochmal ein bisschen durchs Wiki geblättert und dabei gemerkt das die Fürsten ja von Morrwind an aufgetreten sind, von daher könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen das es Story Technisch gar nicht möglich ist gegen sie zu kämpfen bzw. sie zu besiegen. Wäre aber trotzdem Cool so als Ultimative Gegner wenn man Level 50 erreicht hat. So den ein oder anderen Fürsten platt machen . Wobei ich sagen muss das mit dem Deadly Dragon Mod die Drachen mir auch inzwischen wieder extrem Probleme bereiten.



Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber ich weiß das man dem ein oder anderen Fürsten schon mal begegnet bzw Kontakt mit denen hat.
Aber ob man gegen die Kämpft, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

TotallyNotASpy schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber ich weiß das man dem ein oder anderen Fürsten schon mal begegnet bzw Kontakt mit denen hat.
> Aber ob man gegen die Kämpft, weiß ich nicht.



Begnenen tut man einigen sogar öfters, habe glaube fast alle Fürsten Quests inzwischen durch, allerdings kann man gegen keinen von denen Kämpfen.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2012)

Arrrgh, schon wieder so eine Quest die mir auf den Geist geht.
Wie bitte soll ich zu den Graubärten gelangen? Den Weg hab ich gefunden, aber die Gegner die man dort antrifft sind ja dermaßen stark .. 
Mit meinem anderen Char bin ich einfach irgendwie über die Felsen hochgeklettert.


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Arrrgh, schon wieder so eine Quest die mir auf den Geist geht.
> Wie bitte soll ich zu den Graubärten gelangen? Den Weg hab ich gefunden, aber die Gegner die man dort antrifft sind ja dermaßen stark ..
> Mit meinem anderen Char bin ich einfach irgendwie über die Felsen hochgeklettert.


Die Wölfe auf dem Weg sollten eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.
Wenn du bei dem Eistroll nicht vorbeikommst: Lock ihn einfach zu den Pilgern, lass die den bekämpfen und renn nach oben.


----------



## Dominau (28. Februar 2012)

Wölfe waren auch nicht schwer. Die Spinne die davor kam hab ich auch noch locker geschafft.
Dann kam aber ein Eisgeist und dann noch so ein Eistroll.
Ich versuch mich jetzt nochmal dran, bin jetzt 10 Level höher


----------



## Einsam (9. Juni 2012)

habt ihr das schon gehört ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSLPH9d-jsI&feature=related


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Sind noch Skyrim-Spieler hier unterwegs?

 

Nevermind. Hier bitte schön: http://imgur.com/gallery/pYOm6


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Januar 2015)

Ja hier ich, bin immer noch dran. Einige Quests sind schon ganz schön abgefahren. Gestern musste ich einen armen Friedhofswärter an eine Bande Menschenfresser ausliefern. WTF sag ich da nur. Ich habe anschliessen die ganze Bande weggebrutzelt.


----------

